# USC School of Cinematic Arts MFA Screenwriting Fall 2020



## Chris W (Sep 9, 2019)

Who's applying this year?

Fall Admission Deadline: November 15th

Required supplemental application materials per USC:

The following supplemental materials must be submitted via the SlideRoom application for admission consideration:


*Autobiographical Character Sketch (please upload in PDF format under the "Forms" section):*
Write a creative essay or short story that evokes an understanding of how you became who you are. This should reflect your individuality. It's not a resume. (1-2 pages in length)
*Creative Challenges (please upload in PDF format under the "Forms" section):*
Write a scene between two very different kinds of people who get stuck in an elevator on New Year's Eve. 2-5 pages. Please use screenplay format.
Write a scene between two people (e.g., a parent and child, roommates, spouses, etc.) who live together. The first character strongly desires to go out; the second desperately wants the first to stay home. Emphasize visual elements as well as dialogue. 2-5 pages. Please use screenplay format.

*Most Challenging Moment (please upload in PDF format under the "Forms" section):*
Convey in writing the greatest challenge you have faced and how you responded to it. The challenge may be of any kind you care to write about -physical, emotional, moral, creative, personal, professional or some other sort. (1-2 pages in length).
*Writing Sample (please upload in PDF format under the "Forms" section):*
One sample of your creative writing. This may be an excerpt with a note explaining the context. Writing in script form is not required. Please only include original material-do not submit a television spec episode of an existing television show. Maximum of 10 pages. If you send more than 10, only the first 10 will be read.
*Curriculum Vitae (please upload in PDF format under the "Forms" section):*
A record of the applicant's background and experience, listing education, employment, etc.
*Creative Portfolio List (please upload in PDF format under the "Forms" section):*
A list of all significant creative projects in which the applicant has participated, noting the role the applicant has played. Formal recognition such as awards, publications, and exhibitions should also be noted. An example of the portfolio list is below:
July 2008, A Day in the Life, digital video, 12 minutes. Position: writer/director. A documentary on a homeless Iraq vet who has lived on the streets since his return from the military. Created for senior-year multimedia term project, San Raphael High School, Miami, Florida.
March 2008, Doorways, a series of 5 black-and-white photographs. Position: photographer. "Second Prize Winner" in the Des Moines Sunday Journal photo contest.
February 2007, Cellomorphosis, short story. Position: writer. A variation on the novella by Franz Kafka; published in Writing, vol. IV, 2007, at Amherst College, Amherst, Massachusetts.

*Letters of Recommendation (One letter from an academic reference.)*
Three letters of recommendation are required. All letters of recommendation must be submitted via the SlideRoom reference system. Applicants are responsible for requesting letters of recommendation as well as confirming that they have been received.
Good luck everyone!


----------



## nullbody (Sep 10, 2019)

Hello!

I am applying for this program (as well as UCLA and LMU's film writing programs). This is my second time applying. Last time was in 2012 when I first graduated undergrad. Definitely was not ready then so I'm not surprised!


----------



## heyambshey (Sep 11, 2019)

Hi! This is also my second time applying. Last year I was denied from USC and UCLA. I got through the second round at NYU and then was denied. This year I'm only applying to USC. I just graduated from undergrad. So, let's hope the second time's a  charm.


----------



## cnsmith0619 (Sep 12, 2019)

Hi All,

I just started my application for USC/ Writing MFA and if you plan on applying to some scholarships for the school, you have to answer some questions and a writing prompt. See below for the writing prompt, so you can get a head start. 

Also, if anyone wants to share and review each other’s samples, I’m available!

Thanks!

1. Please write a fictional scene, in the format of your choosing, with authentic characters in conflict over generational or ethnic differences within the setting of a family dinner. Please limit your response to 1-3 pages


----------



## dorkydiana (Sep 21, 2019)

hey guys! second time applying...last year i applied to usc only whilst in undergrad but now that i’m done i’m going to apply to usc again, ucla, lmu, st. mary’s, chapman, nyu, emerson, boston uni, and afi...i mean i gotta get in somewhere right? haha damn i’m petrified


----------



## KatieeveD (Oct 1, 2019)

Hiya! First time applying, only applying to USC and coming all the way from England. Pretty stressed and scared so lets see how this goes


----------



## DGorham95 (Oct 3, 2019)

Hey everyone, this will be my second time applying (1st for 2018 year). Let's do this!


----------



## ktwashere (Oct 7, 2019)

I'm still in high school but I've been stalking these forums for a solid 1 1/2 years??? SCA's screenwriting MFA truly is a dream. I wish you all the best in your applications, you all truly deserve it


----------



## A_J (Oct 7, 2019)

First time applying! Also applying to AFI, Columbia, BU, and Feirstein ( and possibly one or two more).


----------



## Chris W (Oct 7, 2019)

A_J said:


> First time applying! Also applying to AFI, Columbia, BU, and Feirstein ( and possibly one or two more).


Awesome! Be sure to reply to those other application threads or create new ones if they don't exist.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## Write2Eat (Oct 15, 2019)

First time applying. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Write2Eat (Oct 15, 2019)

Write2Eat said:


> First time applying. Good luck to everyone!


OH! and I'm only applying to USC. I want to focus on TV and comedy, and this program fits my needs.


----------



## storyteller (Oct 17, 2019)

first time applying too! I will also be applying to nyu and columbia


----------



## KatieeveD (Nov 2, 2019)

Has everyone applied yet or still messing with your applications?


----------



## dorkydiana (Nov 2, 2019)

KatieeveD said:


> Has everyone applied yet or still messing with your applications?


oop ? i have yet to touch mine i was gonna start tomorrow i’ve been focusing on my ucla app for way too long that i didn’t think twice about here lolol but it’s fine even if i submit my best work (like i did last year) i’ll still get rejected because this system is ??rigged??


----------



## heyambshey (Nov 2, 2019)

KatieeveD said:


> Has everyone applied yet or still messing with your applications?


I'm still working on mine. I also decided to apply to the Stark Producing program too. So, we'll be surviving off of coffee and tears until the due date.


----------



## KatieeveD (Nov 2, 2019)

heyambshey said:


> I'm still working on mine. I also decided to apply to the Stark Producing program too. So, we'll be surviving off of coffee and tears until the due date.


Thank god I'm not the only one still writing mine!!! AhhhH! Planning on not sleeping for the next week


----------



## Write2Eat (Nov 2, 2019)

I'm still working on mine but almost done. I feel good about it! I mean once it's submitted it's above me. I know I've done my best. And whatever the outcome, I will keep writing.


----------



## KatieeveD (Nov 2, 2019)

Write2Eat said:


> I'm still working on mine but almost done. I feel good about it! I mean once it's submitted it's above me. I know I've done my best. And whatever the outcome, I will keep writing.


I love this attitude! I'm sure it'll be great!


----------



## studio54 (Nov 2, 2019)

KatieeveD said:


> Has everyone applied yet or still messing with your applications?



Hi! First time applying here - 

Still editing and adding finishing touches! Also still have to write that scholarship script...


----------



## Chris W (Nov 3, 2019)

Reminder that USC's deadline is *November 15, 2019*









						Film School MFA Application Deadlines (Updated for Fall 2023)
					

A list of MFA film school application deadlines updated for entry to the 2021 school year



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## A_J (Nov 3, 2019)

KatieeveD said:


> Has everyone applied yet or still messing with your applications?


I'm just editing at this point, but I haven't submitted anything yet. Good luck!


----------



## sarahkwUT (Nov 4, 2019)

Still working on mine! The "easy" stuff is done - autobiographical sketch, greatest challenge, actual application, etc. Just working on those writing samples. I'm a bit more behind than I'd like to be thanks to a concussion, but it'll all get done and submitted by 11//14 (14th because I'm traveling on the 15th!)


----------



## Chris W (Nov 4, 2019)

FYI a private essay and script seeing feedback group has been created. 






						New Group Created - Essay/Screenplay Feedback Group
					

oliviaaa has created a new group called Essay/Screenplay Feedback Group.  This is a private group for FilmSchool.org members who are interested in giving and receiving constructive feedback on application supplements and screenplays. Only members of this group can see submitted content, not the...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Write2Eat (Nov 7, 2019)

OK! I submitted. Now, we wait.


----------



## studio54 (Nov 7, 2019)

I submitted too! I submitted then hours later was hit with an anxiety attack when I coincidentally came across a show that has a very similar storyline to my writing sample. ?


----------



## Chris W (Nov 7, 2019)

Anxiety after pushing that submit button is very common on these forums. You're in good company.


----------



## KatieeveD (Nov 7, 2019)

What happens with sending official transcripts including your USC ID number? When do I get the ID number? Because it says that I should have sent physical transcripts as soon as possible but I don't remember getting a USC ID number so do I only get it once I've submitted the application?


----------



## ams2020 (Nov 7, 2019)

I couldn't find specific info about formatting. I know UCLA's App had very specific rules as far as spacing and headers that were required. 

Do the writing samples that are not in script format (character sketch and challenging moment) have to be double spaced? What about font?


----------



## ams2020 (Nov 7, 2019)

KatieeveD said:


> What happens with sending official transcripts including your USC ID number? When do I get the ID number? Because it says that I should have sent physical transcripts as soon as possible but I don't remember getting a USC ID number so do I only get it once I've submitted the application?


I was also unsure how to send my transcript I have the ID number and it's on the right-hand corner of your app, but I'm not sure where to send physical transcript.


----------



## Write2Eat (Nov 7, 2019)

I sent my transcript several weeks ago using the ID number on the grad school app and got a notice that it was received and uploaded to my application a few days later.

ETA: I used this information

Official transcripts can be mailed to the address below.
*University of Southern California
USC Office of Graduate Admission*
3601 South Flower Street
Room 112
Los Angeles, CA 90089-0915


----------



## studio54 (Nov 7, 2019)

ams2020 said:


> I was also unsure how to send my transcript I have the ID number and it's on the right-hand corner of your app, but I'm not sure where to send physical transcript.



The number on the right-hand corner is not your USC ID that should go on your transcript cover sheet, that is your CAS ID. You get your USC ID 2-3 days after you submit your application. 



			USC Graduate Admission


----------



## sarahkwUT (Nov 7, 2019)

Admiring all of you who are ahead of the game. I'm still writing and will likely be submitting the day before its due! I suppose its good I do my best work under pressure?


----------



## Write2Eat (Nov 7, 2019)

studio54 said:


> The number on the right-hand corner is not your USC ID that should go on your transcript cover sheet, that is your CAS ID. You get your USC ID 2-3 days after you submit your application.
> 
> 
> 
> USC Graduate Admission


Yes, I think I may have been lucky and mine just ended up where it needed to be, but I also wrote to admissions to doublecheck.


----------



## studio54 (Nov 7, 2019)

Write2Eat said:


> Yes, I think I may have been lucky and mine just ended up where it needed to be, but I also wrote to admissions to doublecheck.



I'm sure a lot of people mix up the two IDs (because.... why do we need two IDs?) but considering the transcript cover sheet isn't mandatory anyway, they probably just match the info based off your name.


----------



## ams2020 (Nov 7, 2019)

Write2Eat said:


> Yes, I think I may have been lucky and mine just ended up where it needed to be, but I also wrote to admissions to doublecheck.





studio54 said:


> The number on the right-hand corner is not your USC ID that should go on your transcript cover sheet, that is your CAS ID. You get your USC ID 2-3 days after you submit your application.
> 
> 
> 
> USC Graduate Admission


thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Chris W (Nov 7, 2019)

Write2Eat said:


> OK! I submitted. Now, we wait.


You might appreciate this thread:



			Fun Threads - IT'S HAPPENING! (Application Memes)


----------



## sarahkwUT (Nov 8, 2019)

Can someone check my understanding on submitting my transcript?  

I'm understanding it as: 

I can submit the official PDF from my undergrad (Tennessee), but need to also send a hard physical copy? 

This feels like it should be the easy part of this application and yet this is where I'm scratching my head. Blame it on stress (and a recent concussion - excellent time to smack my head with a barbell).


----------



## KatieeveD (Nov 11, 2019)

How long are people's creative portfolio lists? I'm unsure whether to add in EVERYTHING I've written over the last few years or just leave it to what's been published? I feel like I just haven't got enough!


----------



## Chris W (Nov 11, 2019)

KatieeveD said:


> How long are people's creative portfolio lists? I'm unsure whether to add in EVERYTHING I've written over the last few years or just leave it to what's been published? I feel like I just haven't got enough!


Someone else asked something similar in another thread but I'd only list things that you'd hand over without hesitation if they asked to see it if that helps.


----------



## Write2Eat (Nov 11, 2019)

sarahkwUT said:


> Can someone check my understanding on submitting my transcript?
> 
> I'm understanding it as:
> 
> ...


Yep, that's it.


----------



## sarahkwUT (Nov 11, 2019)

Write2Eat said:


> Yep, that's it.


 
Thanks! That's what I did - but it was a JOB. I went to a community college for a couple of years before transferring and goodness gracious getting an official transcript from them was hard.


----------



## theMorrigan (Nov 12, 2019)

Hi! Joining this thread because I've just submitted my application. A bit later than I wanted... but for a great reason! A short script I wrote in my final semester of undergrad was chosen for the senior thesis projects for this semester. We just wrapped principal photography on Monday, with (some) SAG actors attached. 

Adding to the transcripts question: it looked to me like the physical copies could also be sent via e-transcripts to the email address provided. I hope so, anyway, as that's what I did. But now I'm thinking I should verify that tomorrow morning?


----------



## sarahkwUT (Nov 13, 2019)

theMorrigan said:


> Hi! Joining this thread because I've just submitted my application. A bit later than I wanted... but for a great reason! A short script I wrote in my final semester of undergrad was chosen for the senior thesis projects for this semester. We just wrapped principal photography on Monday, with (some) SAG actors attached.
> 
> Adding to the transcripts question: it looked to me like the physical copies could also be sent via e-transcripts to the email address provided. I hope so, anyway, as that's what I did. But now I'm thinking I should verify that tomorrow morning?


 
You're still a head of me! I'll be submitting mine tonight or tomorrow, at the latest. I can only edit for so long before I have to just turn it over. 

I sent my transcript via electronic submission as well. I actually woke up to confirmation that it had been accepted. My undergrad didn't give an option for USC to receive hard copies for grad admissions. On the flip side, it only showed hard copies for LMU, and they wanted two. I'm having to send my community college transcript myself. They finally got to me yesterday, so I'm mailing it today. Incredibly annoying system there - the person that handles the transcripts there happens to have been my neighbor for several years before I moved to NC, so she did at least rush them to me. Benefits of a small town?


----------



## KatieeveD (Nov 13, 2019)

How we all doing?? TWO DAYS!! 

I think I've done everything???? Just need to go through, check I haven't made any stupid spelling mistakes and then click the submit button (lets not talk about that $130 rent money I'll be sending with it).

I'm just having so many last minute doubts about whether or not what I've written is actually GOOD yknow? I suddenly thought of something I could've done for Challenge A and now am skitzing out about whether I should've scrapped the whole thing and started again. I've decided that this would NOT be a good call. GOD I'M SCARED.


----------



## j18 (Nov 13, 2019)

Guys, I have a question. Can I include a title page with my name and the name of my script? Does the title page count as an extra page? I really want to include a title page in my scripts, but I don't know if I can


----------



## studio54 (Nov 13, 2019)

j18 said:


> Guys, I have a question. Can I include a title page with my name and the name of my script? Does the title page count as an extra page? I really want to include a title page in my scripts, but I don't know if I can



Hi! I did, and I noticed a few of the examples I looked through from previous years did as well. I don't know if that's _technically_ right, but I would think it's not a make-or-break issue.


----------



## Chris W (Nov 14, 2019)

Deadline is TOMORROW!!?? ? ? ? ⏲ ✍⌨? ? ? ? ?‍♂️ ? ⚖ ? ? ? ?‍♀️


----------



## sarahkwUT (Nov 14, 2019)

Just over here trying to convince myself to hit the submit button. I surely can't make anything better at this point.


----------



## Jalenyj (Nov 14, 2019)

Hey you guys, first year applicant as well! Just submitted my work and the anxiety is already kicking! But also, I feel like that application process was a beast


----------



## A_J (Nov 15, 2019)

KatieeveD said:


> How we all doing?? TWO DAYS!!
> 
> I think I've done everything???? Just need to go through, check I haven't made any stupid spelling mistakes and then click the submit button (lets not talk about that $130 rent money I'll be sending with it).
> 
> I'm just having so many last minute doubts about whether or not what I've written is actually GOOD yknow? I suddenly thought of something I could've done for Challenge A and now am skitzing out about whether I should've scrapped the whole thing and started again. I've decided that this would NOT be a good call. GOD I'M SCARED.


I always have the same feeling, but I think that's how you know you're a writer - when you think all of your own writing is bad. I'm sure it's all much better than you think it is!


----------



## Write2Eat (Nov 15, 2019)

A_J said:


> I always have the same feeling, but I think that's how you know you're a writer - when you think all of your own writing is bad. I'm sure it's all much better than you think it is!


I know I panicked last night thinking WHY DID I SUBMIT SO EARLY EVERYTHING SUCKS AND I CAN’T FIX IT NOW


----------



## A_J (Nov 15, 2019)

j18 said:


> Guys, I have a question. Can I include a title page with my name and the name of my script? Does the title page count as an extra page? I really want to include a title page in my scripts, but I don't know if I can


Like studio, I too included a title page. I wrote on it the title of the screenplay, which prompt/sample it corresponded to, my name, and my email address for good measure. I'm fairly certain this will not count in the page limit as I too noticed examples from previous years had done the same.


----------



## Chris W (Nov 15, 2019)

Write2Eat said:


> WHY DID I SUBMIT SO EARLY


Well you had to eat?  

You're fine. I think Obama had a quote that was something like things are never as bad or good as you think they are.

Being hard on yourself is a sign of a good writer. If I didn't question my edits I wouldn't edit as well. I always cringe when I see stuff I edited on TV because I can't change it anymore. Ha.


----------



## KatieeveD (Nov 15, 2019)

I submitted mine this morning!! Unbelievably scared but I’m going to go get a pint or five tonight to celebrate


----------



## dorkydiana (Nov 15, 2019)

just submitted ?? this is my second time around and i literally felt my whole body spasm as i pressed submit ugh i'm not even going to set any expectations this time around because earlier this year i went through so much stress i definitely do not want to experience that again ? i hope u all get in! and good luck with ur other apps as well


----------



## heyambshey (Nov 15, 2019)

It's finished. I had a struggle with one of my recommenders, but I got everything turned in on time. I feel so relieved and ready to do anything else but think about this application. Congrats everyone for submitting!!!!


----------



## Ep317 (Nov 16, 2019)

Hi everyone! 
congrats on the submission to all of you! May the stressful wait officially begin ?

I have a question, after I submitted the application, I received my USC ID and I panicked because I’ve always used my CAS number for everything. From slideroom and everything. Is this just a reference number or was I supposed to include that one?

also, for those of you who attended more than one institution after high school but it wasn’t a degree seeking program, for example a summer course or things like that, did you also submit the paper copy of the official transcripts from these institutions?

should have probably asked these questions before but I just found this thread ?


----------



## A_J (Nov 16, 2019)

Ep317 said:


> Hi everyone!
> congrats on the submission to all of you! May the stressful wait officially begin ?
> 
> I have a question, after I submitted the application, I received my USC ID and I panicked because I’ve always used my CAS number for everything. From slideroom and everything. Is this just a reference number or was I supposed to include that one?
> ...



You only receive the USC ID after you've submitted your application. So you would have been correct in using the CAS number for slideroom and anything else prior to that. I think going forward you would use the USC ID for communications with the school. I'm sure there's some logic to giving the two ID numbers but who knows.

Not sure about your second question, but I would think they only care to see transcripts from accredited institutions where you've received credit towards a degree (even if the degree wasn't actually received at that institution). Anything else you could still put in your resume though. But again, not really sure about this because it doesn't really apply to me.

Good luck!


----------



## Ep317 (Nov 16, 2019)

A_J said:


> You only receive the USC ID after you've submitted your application. So you would have been correct in using the CAS number for slideroom and anything else prior to that. I think going forward you would use the USC ID for communications with the school. I'm sure there's some logic to giving the two ID numbers but who knows.
> 
> Not sure about your second question, but I would think they only care to see transcripts from accredited institutions where you've received credit towards a degree (even if the degree wasn't actually received at that institution). Anything else you could still put in your resume though. But again, not really sure about this because it doesn't really apply to me.
> 
> Good luck!



Thank you SO SO much! This was very helpful. I actually asked USC directly about the transcripts but their answers were always very unclear. This certainly helped!


----------



## sarahkwUT (Nov 18, 2019)

I submitted Friday evening and was pretty cool/relieved and took the weekend "off" before I finish my last 3 applications. Woke up this morning and was immediately frustrated by the fact that I've got to wait a lifetime to hear anything, ha. True Enneagram 3 right here - I need answers now. 

Also, to whomever said this application was a bear - YES. My other schools don't feel nearly this daunting. 

I also don't understand the application fees, but I felt the same way when I was applying to undergrad forever ago. Ah well. It's paid and sent.


----------



## ams2020 (Nov 18, 2019)

SOS! I submitted the first 8 pages (my teaser) for the creative sample. I went back to look on sideroom just now and saw my title page explaining the context didn't attach. Should I try emailing them? Is this the end of the world? It kind of works as a contained narrative but I can't believe I made such a dumb mistake. I'm freaking out a bit.


----------



## Write2Eat (Nov 19, 2019)

How are people planning to pay for this program once you get in? Y'all rich? And if you are, can I be your paid assistant?


----------



## TheCasualReader (Nov 29, 2019)

I just happened upon this forum--after I applied--and I thought I'd contribute. The waiting period is an exciting and nerve wracking time.


----------



## sarahkwUT (Dec 3, 2019)

Truth. One of my best friends is applying to grad school in a very different field at the University of Virginia. Submitted her application last Wednesday, had her interview this Monday, will know most likely by week's end. I might hate her a little.


----------



## studio54 (Dec 3, 2019)

sarahkwUT said:


> Truth. One of my best friends is applying to grad school in a very different field at the University of Virginia. Submitted her application last Wednesday, had her interview this Monday, will know most likely by week's end. I might hate her a little.



Seriously! Multiple friends have asked me if I've heard back yet and while they're all well intentioned, it's definitely not helping my anxiety.


----------



## j18 (Dec 3, 2019)

Guys, I've done something really dumb. I'm international, and I thought my GPA was 3.3, but it's 3.4 actually. Is that a big difference? Because I've been applying with my 3.3 GPA so far lol (btw, I blame my astrological chart for that) hahaha


----------



## fehab77 (Dec 3, 2019)

j18 said:


> Guys, I've done something really dumb. I'm international, and I thought my GPA was 3.3, but it's 3.4 actually. Is that a big difference? Because I've been applying with my 3.3 GPA so far lol (btw, I blame my astrological chart for that) hahaha


They'll be able to check the GPA on your transcript, so I don't think you have a lot to worry about. I'd definitely call the grad programs and alert them.


----------



## j18 (Dec 4, 2019)

fehab77 said:


> They'll be able to check the GPA on your transcript, so I don't think you have a lot to worry about. I'd definitely call the grad programs and alert them.


I'm Brazilian, so I don't have my GPA on my transcript :\ I thought about it a lot, and I think it's a small difference and I'm overthinking lol They're probably super busy, I don't want to be the student that bothered them because of a 0.1 difference  
I'll be fine (or at least I hope so) ? hahaha


----------



## A_J (Dec 6, 2019)

j18 said:


> I'm Brazilian, so I don't have my GPA on my transcript :\ I thought about it a lot, and I think it's a small difference and I'm overthinking lol They're probably super busy, I don't want to be the student that bothered them because of a 0.1 difference
> I'll be fine (or at least I hope so) ? hahaha


I could be totally wrong, but the impression I get is that they don’t care too much about GPA. It’s your great writing that will get you in. I certainly wouldn’t worry about a .1 difference. It would also be worse if you said it’s hire than it actually is, making you look like you’re trying to inflate the GPA. You’ll be fine.


----------



## TheCasualReader (Dec 7, 2019)

A_J said:


> I could be totally wrong, but the impression I get is that they don’t care too much about GPA. It’s your great writing that will get you in. I certainly wouldn’t worry about a .1 difference. It would also be worse if you said it’s hire than it actually is, making you look like you’re trying to inflate the GPA. You’ll be fine.



I agree. I have friends in MFA programs (whom I've asked for advice on this process) and the number one thing they stress is that it comes down to writing. Yes, GPA plays a role but the deciding factor will most likely be writing. I find that comforting and also nerve wracking. Like, I worked substantially on my writing samples but I don't know if it's their cup of tea. I feel particularly "iffy" on my autobiographical character sketch, but that's probably because I drafted so many different versions of that damn sketch.


----------



## Chris W (Dec 7, 2019)

While everyone is waiting for more info PLEASE take a moment to review the program on our site as an APPLICANT: (it can be anonymous)

List your pros and cons and why you applied to this program. If you can, please also review all of the other programs that you replied to on the site. It will help others A TON. 





__





						USC Cinematic Arts - Writing for Screen & Television (MFA) - Reviews
					





					www.filmschool.org
				




You also assign start ratings to:

Alumni   
Campus
Career Assistance
Equipment
Coursework
Professors
Financial Aid & Scholarships
You can review a film school as an:

Alumni
Current Student
Admitted Applicant
Current Applicant
Rejected Applicant
Official Tour
Unofficial Tour
Interview
Thank you! It'll be a HUGE help to the site and fellow applicants.


----------



## DaVinciNoir (Jan 7, 2020)

Third try for USC - first as an MFA applicant. Also applied at LMU, UCLA, and NYU. G’luck all!


----------



## Chris W (Jan 7, 2020)

DaVinciNoir said:


> Third try for USC - first as an MFA applicant. Also applied at LMU, UCLA, and NYU. G’luck all!



Good luck! Be sure to add your applications to the tracker! 





__





						How to log your application with our Application Database
					

FilmSchool.org has a database of over 2,000 applications with acceptance data going back to 2015. The database has notification dates, GPA data, test scores, portfolios, and notes from members on how the process went. Add your application to the database to help other applicants so we can learn...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## TheCasualReader (Jan 8, 2020)

DaVinciNoir said:


> Third try for USC - first as an MFA applicant. Also applied at LMU, UCLA, and NYU. G’luck all!


Best of luck!


----------



## TheCasualReader (Jan 8, 2020)

Apparently the Film and TV Production applicants are in the interviewing process so stuff is happening. I know we still have about a month and a half until _everyone _hears back but the suspense is beginning to get to me.


----------



## Write2Eat (Jan 11, 2020)

I keep trying to forget about this because I don't want to be stressed out for months on end but I can't. And there are still weeks!!! before we know anything. ??


----------



## princessjasmine (Jan 24, 2020)

Hey guys! I got a email from USC saying:

“Additional information or action is required to process your application for 2020-2021 financial aid. Please follow these instructions as soon as possible so that we can accurately determine your eligibility for need-based aid or review your request for an adjustment to existing aid.”

I got it at like 3 am, and was wondering if if anyone got something like this, or if it’s indicative of anything? Maybe I’m just being neurotic, but I already submitted financial aid stuff, so any idea why they would send this?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JoanCrawford (Jan 24, 2020)

princessjasmine said:


> Hey guys! I got a email from USC saying:
> 
> “Additional information or action is required to process your application for 2020-2021 financial aid. Please follow these instructions as soon as possible so that we can accurately determine your eligibility for need-based aid or review your request for an adjustment to existing aid.”
> 
> ...


I got an email in a similar vein to that. They needed me to update the transcripts I uploaded. Apparently I uploaded the unofficial ones and they wanted the official ones. Oops.
But you shouldn’t worry too much about it. Call them up and ask what exactly they need from you. Get that in ASAP. Ask if there’s a deadline if you want more definitive answers. 
Good luck. Logistics suck.


----------



## princessjasmine (Jan 24, 2020)

JoanCrawford said:


> I got an email in a similar vein to that. They needed me to update the transcripts I uploaded. Apparently I uploaded the unofficial ones and they wanted the official ones. Oops.
> But you shouldn’t worry too much about it. Call them up and ask what exactly they need from you. Get that in ASAP. Ask if there’s a deadline if you want more definitive answers.
> Good luck. Logistics suck.



Thank you so much! I’ll call them tomorrow to clarify, it’s just weird getting it late at night and not knowing what to do about it. I just don’t get why they care about financial aid right now haha, Bc I doubt I’m gonna get in tbh.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 24, 2020)

While you're waiting to hear back from your your film programs consider writing reviews with pros and cons to each program you are applying to. It's a great way to weigh the pros and cons of each one to help you decide where to go. It's also a great way for us to improve the rankings on our site.

You can review based on online research and/or a tour. It can be anonymous. You DON'T have to be a current student or alumni to review a school.

See this new article:














 How to Write a Film School Review and Why You Should


					You don’t have to be a current student or an alum to write a review for a film school! Whether you’re an applicant, interested student, faculty member, current student, or alum, we want to hear from you.

Are you currently wondering, “Which film schools should I apply to?” One of the most...
				


FilmSchool.org
Jan 24, 2020
Comments: 4
Category: FilmSchool.org Guides


----------



## Write2Eat (Jan 25, 2020)

princessjasmine said:


> Thank you so much! I’ll call them tomorrow to clarify, it’s just weird getting it late at night and not knowing what to do about it. I just don’t get why they care about financial aid right now haha, Bc I doubt I’m gonna get in tbh.


What did they say?


----------



## princessjasmine (Jan 25, 2020)

It was strange. When I called the financial aid office he asked for my ID, and when I told him he said “you don’t need to worry about that until enrollment.” I didn’t want to ask what that meant,  so I was like, I don’t have to do anything? And he  was like no, it’s not urgent.


----------



## Write2Eat (Jan 25, 2020)

princessjasmine said:


> It was strange. When I called the financial aid office he asked for my ID, and when I told him he said “you don’t need to worry about that until enrollment.” I didn’t want to ask what that meant,  so I was like, I don’t have to do anything? And he  was like no, it’s not urgent.


::whispers:: I wonder if this means you got in? ?


----------



## princessjasmine (Jan 25, 2020)

Write2Eat said:


> ::whispers:: I wonder if this means you got in? ?



I truly have no idea. I’ve been asking everyone I know to analyze the situation. I don’t wanna get my hopes up, since this is my second time applying and I was crushed last year  I’m just trying to understand why he says “enrollment” over “when you get accepted.” He only said that once he saw my name/ID.


----------



## Write2Eat (Jan 25, 2020)

princessjasmine said:


> I truly have no idea. I’ve been asking everyone I know to analyze the situation. I don’t wanna get my hopes up, since this is my second time applying and I was crushed last year  I’m just trying to understand why he says “enrollment” over “when you get accepted.” He only said that once he saw my name/ID.


It's hard to manage expectations. I keep trying to just not think about it and then I come here and read threads from past years...for the second or third time. So very helpful and productive haha


----------



## princessjasmine (Jan 25, 2020)

Write2Eat said:


> It's hard to manage expectations. I keep trying to just not think about it and then I come here and read threads from past years...for the second or third time. So very helpful and productive haha



ME TOO! That’s what I was doing last night, trying to brace myself...


----------



## studio54 (Jan 27, 2020)

There was a solid amount of time, maybe six weeks or so, where I genuinely put grad school in the back of my brain and focused on the holidays and friends and my job. However, now that this site is lit up again with interviews and stress... I'm fully back in panic mode. AH! So soon yet so long to go...


----------



## caruss (Jan 27, 2020)

studio54 said:


> There was a solid amount of time, maybe six weeks or so, where I genuinely put grad school in the back of my brain and focused on the holidays and friends and my job. However, now that this site is lit up again with interviews and stress... I'm fully back in panic mode. AH! So soon yet so long to go...


Maybe it's a good thing that I honestly have no clue when USC notifications go out? Last year it was late February, but that doesn't seem to be typical. It'll hit you (or not ?) when you least expect it.


----------



## lotsofquestions (Jan 28, 2020)

Hey everyone! I was just wondering if y'all know if there are interviews involved with this process? I was looking through the Film and TV production thread and a lot of folks were called by professors from USC. Is that something y'all have experienced as applicants for the screenwriting program? And, if we accidentally miss/don't get the call, should we consider ourselves out of consideration for the program? I would appreciate any help/advice/information you could provide on this. Also, I'm wishing you all the best of luck with your applications! Thanks for your time.


----------



## A_J (Jan 28, 2020)

lotsofquestions said:


> Hey everyone! I was just wondering if y'all know if there are interviews involved with this process? I was looking through the Film and TV production thread and a lot of folks were called by professors from USC. Is that something y'all have experienced as applicants for the screenwriting program? And, if we accidentally miss/don't get the call, should we consider ourselves out of consideration for the program? I would appreciate any help/advice/information you could provide on this. Also, I'm wishing you all the best of luck with your applications! Thanks for your time.


USC does not do interviews for the Screenwriting MFA. They base the decision on the writing you submitted. So don't stress about getting a call. From the website...
"John Wells Division of Writing for Screen & Television review committee places considerable importance on the autobiographical character sketch, story ideas, writing samples, portfolio list and letters of recommendation during the application review process. There are no admission interviews. The committee ensures that all applicants are judged equitably by limiting evaluation to the items listed."


----------



## lotsofquestions (Jan 28, 2020)

Thanks so much for the response A_J! It was informative and I appreciate you taking the time to address my concerns. This is a great forum, and I hope you and everyone else achieve all you want with your applications!


----------



## A_J (Jan 28, 2020)

lotsofquestions said:


> Thanks so much for the response A_J! It was informative and I appreciate you taking the time to address my concerns. This is a great forum, and I hope you and everyone else achieve all you want with your applications!


Good luck!


----------



## TheCasualReader (Feb 3, 2020)

Happy February, in one month's time we should have the information we seek. Best of luck, everyone!


----------



## KatieeveD (Feb 12, 2020)

So, how's everyone coping with the wait?? I'm going absolutely mad. Trying desperately to keep doing dissertation work and keep my mind off of it!


----------



## DaVinciNoir (Feb 12, 2020)

KatieeveD said:


> So, how's everyone coping with the wait?? I'm going absolutely mad. Trying desperately to keep doing dissertation work and keep my mind off of it!



Fortunately, last semester of undergrad is keeping me too busy to obsess over MFA admissions


----------



## KatieeveD (Feb 12, 2020)

DaVinciNoir said:


> Fortunately, last semester of undergrad is keeping me too busy to obsess over MFA admissions


 I wish I could say the same but I seem to be using the application to procrastinate doing my undergrad work!


----------



## sarahkwUT (Feb 12, 2020)

I was pretty good with not obsessing over it until after the New Year. Now I _might _check for application status updates every day or two, just in case. I've had a couple of interviews with other schools and my full-time job and coaching business are both keeping me busy, so there's that. I just want to rip the USC bandaid off, one way or another. This waiting... If anyone is familiar with the Enneagram, I'm a Type 3 and plans are my favorite. Not knowing where I'm going to school (if I'm going to school? I refuse to believe that though...) means not knowing where I'm going to live in a few months which really helps when you're planning moving across the country. 

Whew. My anxiety just came out - so much unknown!


----------



## TheCasualReader (Feb 12, 2020)

KatieeveD said:


> So, how's everyone coping with the wait?? I'm going absolutely mad. Trying desperately to keep doing dissertation work and keep my mind off of it!


Yeah, you're not the only one struggling with the wait. I tend to worry though. I'm semi-relieved that decisions will be mostly out by the end of the month. It's also a relief that February is the shortest month.


----------



## Write2Eat (Feb 13, 2020)

I am stressed about it for some of the same reasons @sarahkwUT mentioned. Between my main gig, my side gig, my performing gigs and writing scripts, I have little time to focus on it and yet, I am focused on it. I will love to have an answer so I can make a plan, one way or the other.


----------



## Jalenyj (Feb 18, 2020)

The closer we get to the end of February, the harder it is for my mind to not obsessively focus on the oncoming news. How are you all keeping your minds off of it?


----------



## Write2Eat (Feb 18, 2020)

I’m not. I woke up at 3 am ET today with my mind racing thinking about what if I am waitlisted. I don’t think my nerves can take it if I don’t get a definitive yes or no right off.


----------



## sarahkwUT (Feb 18, 2020)

I'm pretty consistently checking their site for updates, recalling how back in my undergrad years I found out my acceptance to Tennessee a few days before I got the official email. Same story when I applied to UNC for an MBA (which I ended up not doing - good call!). I didn't realize until recently that there isn't an interview for this program, so that helped calm me down and focus on other interviews I had.


----------



## TheCasualReader (Feb 19, 2020)

The wait and the not knowing is the worst. A colleague recently got into three PhD programs, meanwhile I'm over here waiting on my one MFA program, having stress dreams, and, generally, struggling to cope.


----------



## Write2Eat (Feb 19, 2020)

Do you think we might start to hear this weekend? It was this weekend-ish the last couple of years.


----------



## Shade (Feb 19, 2020)

I called anonymously and they said notifications would come out around Mid-March, so I'd say between next week and the next one?


----------



## Write2Eat (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## studio54 (Feb 19, 2020)

Shade said:


> I called anonymously and they said notifications would come out around Mid-March, so I'd say between next week and the next one?



I went to an info session here in LA last fall and they mentioned everyone would know by~ mid-March. But of course, that was months ago and there could be many factors that change the timeline.


----------



## caruss (Feb 19, 2020)

Shade said:


> I called anonymously and they said notifications would come out around Mid-March, so I'd say between next week and the next one?


Jesus Christ, that's brutal.


----------



## Shade (Feb 19, 2020)

studio54 said:


> I went to an info session here in LA last fall and they mentioned everyone would know by~ mid-March. But of course, that was months ago and there could be many factors that change the timeline.


I think that's probably the generic response and they can't disclose more info? But other years decisions came out in late February or early March? Not sure, first time applying! We'll probably know soon next week or the next one. I kind of got paranoid for a second there after I called them bc I was thinking, what if they checked my phone when I called and they didn't want to tell me I got rejected? Lol Safe to say this process is driving me insane


----------



## Shade (Feb 19, 2020)

If I had to guess... (and this is just a guess) Just because UCLA's decisions are coming out next week, USC will try to send out emails next week, what with them being rivals and all. So brace yourselves... we're in this together though  😅 💪


----------



## studio54 (Feb 19, 2020)

Shade said:


> If I had to guess... (and this is just a guess) Just because UCLA's decisions are coming out next week, USC will try to send out emails next week, what with them being rivals and all. So brace yourselves... we're in this together though  😅 💪



Just out of my insane curiosity.... next week as in the weekend of the 22nd or 29th? (Since decisions seem to come out on weekends based off previous years)

I ask because this may be a determining factor in whether I actually let loose and have fun at my friend's birthday this weekend or if I'll spend it in a dark corner of the bar, face lit up by my constant refreshing of my phone screen.


----------



## TheCasualReader (Feb 19, 2020)

studio54 said:


> Just out of my insane curiosity.... next week as in the weekend of the 22nd or 29th? (Since decisions seem to come out on weekends based off previous years)
> 
> I ask because this may be a determining factor in whether I actually let loose and have fun at my friend's birthday this weekend or if I'll spend it in a dark corner of the bar, face lit up by my constant refreshing of my phone screen.



This makes total sense. I feel like I can't go anywhere until I know if I'm celebrating something or if it's a much needed pick me up. Hahahaha I did decide that regardless of the outcome, I'm going to FINALLY watch HBO's Watchmen when the results are posted. Gotta celebrate life regardless, ya'know?


----------



## Shade (Feb 19, 2020)

studio54 said:


> Just out of my insane curiosity.... next week as in the weekend of the 22nd or 29th? (Since decisions seem to come out on weekends based off previous years)
> 
> I ask because this may be a determining factor in whether I actually let loose and have fun at my friend's birthday this weekend or if I'll spend it in a dark corner of the bar, face lit up by my constant refreshing of my phone screen.


Next weekend, I think! 29th? But don't take my word for it. It's my first time applying here. Oyyyy
Have fun at your friend's thinggg!!! If anything comes out, someone can post it here and you'll get an alert on your phone


----------



## princessjasmine (Feb 19, 2020)

I applied last year, and from what I remember it started in late Feb and was rolling admissions with the last acceptance being around March 12ish. Then anything after mid-March was a rejection.


----------



## studio54 (Feb 19, 2020)

Shade said:


> Next weekend, I think! 29th? But don't take my word for it. It's my first time applying here. Oyyyy
> Have fun at your friend's thinggg!!! If anything comes out, someone can post it here and you'll get an alert on your phone



Thank you! Very true. I'll be on edge regardless, whether it's an e-mail from USC or a random twitter notification I'm sure I'll lose my breath for a moment there


----------



## KatieeveD (Feb 19, 2020)

sarahkwUT said:


> I was pretty good with not obsessing over it until after the New Year. Now I _might _check for application status updates every day or two, just in case. I've had a couple of interviews with other schools and my full-time job and coaching business are both keeping me busy, so there's that. I just want to rip the USC bandaid off, one way or another. This waiting... If anyone is familiar with the Enneagram, I'm a Type 3 and plans are my favorite. Not knowing where I'm going to school (if I'm going to school? I refuse to believe that though...) means not knowing where I'm going to live in a few months which really helps when you're planning moving across the country.
> 
> Whew. My anxiety just came out - so much unknown!


I know what you mean about plans! If I do get in I’ll be moving from England and if I don’t then 🤷‍♀️🤷‍♀️ Who knows where I’ll be in a year! I’ve been watching college decision reaction videos for weeks now, all this anxiety just bubbling over 😭😂


----------



## KatieeveD (Feb 19, 2020)

studio54 said:


> Thank you! Very true. I'll be on edge regardless, whether it's an e-mail from USC or a random twitter notification I'm sure I'll lose my breath for a moment there


I didnt even realise they’d be coming out so early! I read somewhere that they’d be coming out March/April time! Ahhh


----------



## sarahkwUT (Feb 19, 2020)

@KatieeveD My weightlifting coach half joked with me today about opening a weightlifting gym - he doesn't know I applied to grad school yet, I'm his "prodigy" and can't bring myself to tell him I might be leaving him - and I thought... Well... There's Plan B. 

Goodness.


----------



## KatieeveD (Feb 19, 2020)

sarahkwUT said:


> @KatieeveD My weightlifting coach half joked with me today about opening a weightlifting gym - he doesn't know I applied to grad school yet, I'm his "prodigy" and can't bring myself to tell him I might be leaving him - and I thought... Well... There's Plan B.
> 
> Goodness.


Hey! A plan B is still a plan!!


----------



## Chris W (Feb 19, 2020)

KatieeveD said:


> I’ve been watching college decision reaction videos for weeks now, all this anxiety just bubbling over 😭😂



I should probably have known this.... But that's a "thing"?


----------



## Shade (Feb 19, 2020)

Chris W said:


> I should probably have known this.... But that's a "thing"?


I'm dead.


----------



## KatieeveD (Feb 19, 2020)

Shade said:


> I'm dead.


It’s a VERY weird and anxiety inducing thing and yet here I am, 3am and about 10 videos deep. I dont even know what half of the universities are but I sure am happy for the people getting in


----------



## Chris W (Feb 19, 2020)

KatieeveD said:


> It’s a VERY weird and anxiety inducing thing and yet here I am, 3am and about 10 videos deep. I dont even know what half of the universities are but I sure am happy for the people getting in


Ouch. You should consider watching a happy movie like A Marriage Story.


----------



## KatieeveD (Feb 20, 2020)

Chris W said:


> Ouch. You should consider watching a happy movie like A Marriage Story.


You’re absolutely right, though that Uncut Gems sounds more like it might bring my stress levels down


----------



## TheCasualReader (Feb 21, 2020)

I check this forum more than I check my email. I feel like the forum is a more reliable indicator if there’s been any update on the portal. Having said that, I check both like crazy.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 21, 2020)

TheCasualReader said:


> I check this forum more than I check my email. I feel like the forum is a more reliable indicator if there’s been any update on the portal. Having said that, I check both like crazy.


"Watch" the USC applications and you'll be notified instantly anyone updates their application in the database.  You can also watch the 2020 category.


----------



## Write2Eat (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## princessjasmine (Feb 21, 2020)

They keep sending me a financial supplement asking about how many units I’m taking each semester, and I called them and they told me to do it later. I’m so confused 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## Chris W (Feb 21, 2020)

Write2Eat said:


>


If you're bored check out and reply to the threads in the lounge to pass the time. 






						Film School Lounge
					

Fun film and film school related discussions and icebreakers



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## studio54 (Feb 21, 2020)

princessjasmine said:


> They keep sending me a financial supplement asking about how many units I’m taking each semester, and I called them and they told me to do it later. I’m so confused 🤷🏻‍♀️



Interesting! I haven't heard from them at all since getting my yousc portal set up which makes me slightly paranoid


----------



## Write2Eat (Feb 21, 2020)

studio54 said:


> Interesting! I haven't heard from them at all since getting my yousc portal set up which makes me slightly paranoid


#same


----------



## princessjasmine (Feb 21, 2020)

studio54 said:


> Interesting! I haven't heard from them at all since getting my yousc portal set up which makes me slightly paranoid



I keep trying to tell myself it’s just a FAFSA thing Bc it probably is, but it’s just odd.


----------



## truffleshuffle (Feb 21, 2020)

princessjasmine said:


> I keep trying to tell myself it’s just a FAFSA thing Bc it probably is, but it’s just odd.


Are you an international student? I think they only request that information from non-US citizens, but I could be wrong.


----------



## princessjasmine (Feb 21, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> Are you an international student? I think they only request that information from non-US citizens, but I could be wrong.



Nope, I’m a US citizen.


----------



## truffleshuffle (Feb 21, 2020)

princessjasmine said:


> Nope, I’m a US citizen.


I don't know about the Screenwriting applications, but I believe the general consensus is that the Production apps are at the scholarship committees now, so maybe you are being considered for a scholarship and they wanted more info about financial need. Just a guess though.


----------



## princessjasmine (Feb 21, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> I don't know about the Screenwriting applications, but I believe the general consensus is that the Production apps are at the scholarship committees now, so maybe you are being considered for a scholarship and they wanted more info about financial need. Just a guess though.



man, that would be awesome. I’m still not gonna get my hopes up haha, but the unknown keeps me wondering.


----------



## TheCasualReader (Feb 22, 2020)

princessjasmine said:


> They keep sending me a financial supplement asking about how many units I’m taking each semester, and I called them and they told me to do it later. I’m so confused 🤷🏻‍♀️


I've been so focused on the "admission decision" that I never cared to go through the financial aid portion. Are we supposed to complete the "financial supplement" before or after we find out? Has anyone completed it yet?


----------



## princessjasmine (Feb 22, 2020)

TheCasualReader said:


> I've been so focused on the "admission decision" that I never cared to go through the financial aid portion. Are we supposed to complete the "financial supplement" before or after we find out? Has anyone completed it yet?



i truly have no idea. I called yesterday and was told it’s ok to wait. Did you get the same one?


----------



## ams2020 (Feb 22, 2020)

studio54 said:


> Interesting! I haven't heard from them at all since getting my yousc portal set up which makes me slightly paranoid


How/when do you set up the portal? Not sure if I did it or not.


----------



## studio54 (Feb 22, 2020)

ams2020 said:


> How/when do you set up the portal? Not sure if I did it or not.



You should have gotten a link to it in the e-mail providing you with your 10 digit ID after submitting your app!


----------



## TheCasualReader (Feb 22, 2020)

princessjasmine said:


> i truly have no idea. I called yesterday and was told it’s ok to wait. Did you get the same one?


I haven't received any email informing me to fill it out but I just applied for financial aid recently, and I noticed there was a "financial aid supplement" I had not yet noticed. It requests intended unit count for the next four semesters (among other information), which, clearly, I do not yet have any knowledge about. I'm just curious if this was something we were supposed to fill out ages ago.


----------



## princessjasmine (Feb 22, 2020)

TheCasualReader said:


> I haven't received any email informing me to fill it out but I just applied for financial aid recently, and I noticed there was a "financial aid supplement" I had not yet noticed. It requests intended unit count for the next four semesters (among other information), which, clearly, I do not yet have any knowledge about. I'm just curious if this was something we were supposed to fill out ages ago.



That sounds like the one I got. They said it doesn’t affect decision and we can wait.


----------



## TheCasualReader (Feb 22, 2020)

princessjasmine said:


> That sounds like the one I got. They said it doesn’t affect decision and we can wait.


"We can wait." If only that were so easy. I'm straight up stressing every other minute of the day. I was talking to my boyfriend about this, and we both decided that the wait is way worse than any rejection we've ever gotten. I just want to know one way or the other.


----------



## princessjasmine (Feb 22, 2020)

TheCasualReader said:


> "We can wait." If only that were so easy. I'm straight up stressing every other minute of the day. I was talking to my boyfriend about this, and we both decided that the wait is way worse than any rejection we've ever gotten. I just want to know one way or the other.



I couldn’t agree more, waiting is the worst


----------



## Write2Eat (Feb 22, 2020)

Should I have applied for financial aid already? I submitted my FAFSA but have done nothing else.


----------



## princessjasmine (Feb 22, 2020)

Write2Eat said:


> Should I have applied for financial aid already? I submitted my FAFSA but have done nothing else.



I submitted the scholarship apps with my application, and the FAFSA. I don’t think there’s anything else besides that.


----------



## Write2Eat (Feb 22, 2020)

princessjasmine said:


> I submitted the scholarship apps with my application, and the FAFSA. I don’t think there’s anything else besides that.


OK yeah that's all I did, too, but noticed people upthread talking about the financial aid supplement. When I go to youSC and click on financial aid it takes me to the USC website and when I click on financial aid supplement it takes me back to youSC. I'll leave it alone for now as I realize it's just me finding a new thing to obsess and stress about and that is wasted energy I could redirect to get this script done (started!) that I am supposed to be most of the way through at this point but can't stop stop watching this Love Is Blind on Netflix and procrastinating.


----------



## princessjasmine (Feb 22, 2020)

Write2Eat said:


> OK yeah that's all I did, too, but noticed people upthread talking about the financial aid supplement. When I go to youSC and click on financial aid it takes me to the USC website and when I click on financial aid supplement it takes me back to youSC. I'll leave it alone for now as I realize it's just me finding a new thing to obsess and stress about and that is wasted energy I could redirect to get this script done (started!) that I am supposed to be most of the way through at this point but can't stop stop watching this Love Is Blind on Netflix and procrastinating.



dont worry about the supplement, you only get that when your FAFSA processes I believe. And same, I’m burning through all my streaming queues lol. I might have to invest in Disney plus at this point.


----------



## KatieeveD (Feb 23, 2020)

I swear this is all I can think about, whatever happens I just hope I know soon 😭


----------



## TheCasualReader (Feb 23, 2020)

KatieeveD said:


> I swear this is all I can think about, whatever happens I just hope I know soon 😭


Same. I was hoping this weekend would bring sweet release one way or another but all it brought was an intense need to check the portal and forum even more frequently than before.


----------



## TheCasualReader (Feb 24, 2020)

Well the weekend turned out to be a bit of a bust. My body woke me up, unprompted, at 3:10 am and the first thing I thought was to check the portal, which is unchanged. 

I keep reading through older forums trying to gather a sense of the admissions timeline but the only thing I've learned is that I have got to be patient, which is difficult. People started finding out on 02/24 of last year and, apparently, that was the last Sunday in February, so maybe we have a full week left? 

I imagine I look like this to anyone whose spoken to me in the past week:


----------



## Write2Eat (Feb 24, 2020)

This is me right now


----------



## Jalenyj (Feb 26, 2020)

So far, everyday this week I find myself back here, despite knowing the first round of acceptances will likely be sent out this weekend. The weekend really can't come fast enough.


----------



## TheCasualReader (Feb 26, 2020)

Same.


----------



## KatieeveD (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Chris W (Feb 26, 2020)

When they do start coming this site is gonna be like...


----------



## Chris W (Feb 26, 2020)

Always welcome to check out and respond the fun threads in the lounge while you're wating. 






						Film School Lounge
					

Fun film and film school related discussions and icebreakers



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## KatieeveD (Feb 27, 2020)

Anyone else desperately counting the hours until the weekend in the hopes that they'll be coming out?


----------



## addik (Feb 27, 2020)

Hey guys, just dropping by from the Production thread wishing you guys good luck! I'd sometimes check the thread when this goes on top because I'd be curious to see if they put out letters to the screenwriting program (which would mean the results for production would come out too?). Anyway, yeah, good luck everyone and I hope we hear from the schools the soonest!


----------



## pablo86 (Feb 27, 2020)

KatieeveD said:


> Anyone else desperately counting the hours until the weekend in the hopes that they'll be coming out?


Why this weekend? I thought last week of Feb. was when decisions started in past years. Like the 24th or something


----------



## Write2Eat (Feb 27, 2020)

KatieeveD said:


> Anyone else desperately counting the hours until the weekend in the hopes that they'll be coming out?


Me. ME ME ME ME ME ME MEEEEEEEeeeeeeeee me.


----------



## JoanCrawford (Feb 27, 2020)

pablo86 said:


> Why this weekend? I thought last week of Feb. was when decisions started in past years. Like the 24th or something



@Septopus7 Did a hard analysis of the past application cycle's data and found that acceptances historically started to come out on Sundays (late Feb to early March). Although last year was a bit of an outlier, because they started on a Monday.


----------



## oliviaaa (Feb 27, 2020)

I've been stalking this thread as it's more active than the undergrad one by a mile. Wishing you guys the best, the wait is almost over! I still have until March 21st for my wave of decisions 😰


----------



## studio54 (Feb 27, 2020)

oliviaaa said:


> I've been stalking this thread as it's more active than the undergrad one by a mile. Wishing you guys the best, the wait is almost over! I still have until March 21st for my wave of decisions 😰



Undergrad in LA is a huge advantage that I wish I had done! Best of luck to you!


----------



## Write2Eat (Feb 27, 2020)

studio54 said:


> Undergrad in LA is a huge advantage that I wish I had done! Best of luck to you!


Me too. I was scared and opted for “safe” which makes me miserable and now I feel like I have this one chance to catch up.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 27, 2020)

Write2Eat said:


> now I feel like I have this one chance to catch up.


This is certainly not your "one" chance. Many people applied many times before they got in. Including @USCSCAAlumni/Faculty whom we just interviewed. They interviewed 4 times before they got in. Not saying that you won't get in now - but it's certainly not your one chance.

And USC isn't your one and only chance to work in the industry either.


----------



## sarahkwUT (Feb 27, 2020)

Write2Eat said:


> Me too. I was scared and opted for “safe” which makes me miserable and now I feel like I have this one chance to catch up.



Disagreeing as well about it being your "one chance" - coming from someone who has a journalism degree from Tennessee and has worked in marketing for nearly 10 years that applied to four competitive programs for admission this fall. I've written a TON but never a screenplay. I taught myself how to write screenplays while in the midst of the application cycle by watching YouTube videos, reading books, listening to podcasts, reading screenplays...  

All this to say I don't know where I'll get in - if I'll get in - but that if I end up admissionless, I still don't think it's my "one chance." I want to take my writing talent to the TV screen and I'll figure out how to make it happen. That's my recommended approach to this and life in general: if you want something bad enough, make it happen.


----------



## USCSCAAlumni/Faculty (Feb 28, 2020)

Chris W said:


> This is certainly not your "one" chance. Many people applied many times before they got in. Including @USCSCAAlumni/Faculty whom we just interviewed. They interviewed 4 times before they got in. Not saying that you won't get in now - but it's certainly not your one chance.
> 
> And USC isn't your one and only chance to work in the industry either.


I applied 4 times, not interviewed 4 times. But totally agree with Chris on this one (and I think Spielberg would as well).


----------



## Chris W (Feb 28, 2020)

USCSCAAlumni/Faculty said:


> I applied 4 times, not interviewed 4 times. But totally agree with Chris on this one (and I think Spielberg would as well).


Oops yes. Applied 4 times is what I meant.


----------



## Shade (Feb 28, 2020)

USCSCAAlumni/Faculty said:


> I applied 4 times, not interviewed 4 times. But totally agree with Chris on this one (and I think Spielberg would as well).


Even Kevin Feige applied 6 times! (also nice to meet you, @USCSCAAlumni/Faculty


----------



## TheCasualReader (Feb 28, 2020)

As this is potentially the big weekend I just wanted to wish everyone the best of luck. I know I'm nervous beyond measure and I imagine everyone else is too. It's been nice having an outlet to voice those frustrations. It's made the process a teensy-less lonely.


----------



## Jakefilmnerd (Feb 28, 2020)

Do they normally email on weekends ?


----------



## TheCasualReader (Feb 28, 2020)

In short, yes but every year is different. I think the consensus based on previous years is the results begin to trickle out the last weekend of February; however it could take as long as March 15, apparently.


----------



## fehab77 (Feb 28, 2020)

TheCasualReader said:


> In short, yes but every year is different. I think the consensus based on previous years is the results begin to trickle out the last weekend of February; however it could take as long as March 15, apparently.


Yeah, I have a friend who's currently attending the program and he heard back on March 12th.


----------



## Shade (Feb 28, 2020)

TheCasualReader said:


> As this is potentially the big weekend I just wanted to wish everyone the best of luck. I know I'm nervous beyond measure and I imagine everyone else is too. It's been nice having an outlet to voice those frustrations. It's made the process a teensy-less lonely.


If it's any consolation, this next week I'll know if two of my projects made it into two different things, and then USC. All at the same time, which ahhhhhhhhh. The only reason I'm not freaking out and drowning my impending sorrows in Netflix is bc I have a deadline by mid-March. I wish you all good luck and I hope (I really do) we'll get to meet each other at orientation soon!


----------



## KatieeveD (Feb 29, 2020)

Being in the UK sucks because it’s only the beginning of the weekend in the US but I’m currently at the end of my Saturday here and DYING from suspense already


----------



## Write2Eat (Feb 29, 2020)

I just booked a big trip for my birthday using points I have been saving up since forever, and that makes me happy. 😊


----------



## KatieeveD (Mar 1, 2020)

GUYS
GUYS
GUYS

I DID IT


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 1, 2020)

Congratulations! And now the adventure begins...


----------



## sguilford (Mar 1, 2020)

KatieeveD said:


> GUYS
> GUYS
> GUYS
> 
> I DID IT


That's amazing! I think only international students have been getting results in their portal so far????? So as a domestic student my wait continues! I'm actually making sure to record myself when I think the results could be in. So I just had a nice 4am chat with my camera a ha ha! But congrats to you!


----------



## caruss (Mar 1, 2020)

KatieeveD said:


> GUYS
> GUYS
> GUYS
> 
> I DID IT


AHHH congratulations!!! 🎆


----------



## fehab77 (Mar 1, 2020)

sguilford said:


> That's amazing! I think only international students have been getting results in their portal so far????? So as a domestic student my wait continues! I'm actually making sure to record myself when I think the results could be in. So I just had a nice 4am chat with my camera a ha ha! But congrats to you!


That's an excuse... I can guarantee you it's not only international students. I'm also international. Guess acceptances are coming out now. Good luck y'all.


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 1, 2020)

fehab77 said:


> That's an excuse... I can guarantee you it's not only international students. I'm also international. Guess acceptances are coming out now. Good luck y'all.


An excuse for what? It’s only international students first. Then 1-3 days later it’s domestic students.


----------



## fehab77 (Mar 1, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> An excuse for what? It’s only international students first. Then 1-3 days later it’s domestic students.


And why do you think it's only international students first lol. What statistics prove that? My friend (who is international) was accepted on March 12th last year,


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 1, 2020)

fehab77 said:


> And why do you think it's only international students first lol. What statistics prove that? My friend (who is international) was accepted on March 12th last year,


The last 3 years of application data and thread posts on this site indicate that international applicants begin receiving notifications first from USC, then 1-3 days later the first batches of domestic applicants receive their notifications. It’s a continual process from there. I think you misunderstood as if we’re saying ALL international applicants get notified that first day, which is of course not the case. It just begins earlier.


----------



## fehab77 (Mar 1, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> The last 3 years of application data and thread posts on this site indicate that international applicants begin receiving notifications first from USC, then 1-3 days later the first batches of domestic applicants receive their notifications. It’s a continual process from there. I think you misunderstood as if we’re saying ALL international applicants get notified that first day, which is of course not the case. It just begins earlier.


Alright mate. I guess we shall see.


----------



## fehab77 (Mar 1, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> The last 3 years of application data and thread posts on this site indicate that international applicants begin receiving notifications first from USC, then 1-3 days later the first batches of domestic applicants receive their notifications. It’s a continual process from there. I think you misunderstood as if we’re saying ALL international applicants get notified that first day, which is of course not the case. It just begins earlier.


Forgot to ask - by international do you mean people who were born somewhere other than the US and studied outside or do they also count internationals as someone who went through college here? Honestly just curious cuz I have no clue. Hope you get in!!


----------



## Write2Eat (Mar 1, 2020)

KatieeveD said:


> GUYS
> GUYS
> GUYS
> 
> I DID IT


This is great, congratulations! Did you get an email or was it in youSC?


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 1, 2020)

fehab77 said:


> Forgot to ask - by international do you mean people who were born somewhere other than the US and studied outside or do they also count internationals as someone who went through college here? Honestly just curious cuz I have no clue. Hope you get in!!


I think by international they mean everyone but U.S. citizens and permanent residents. Basically, if you need a visa to study here you are considered an international student, and that in turn means your U.S. government-sponsored funding access is somewhat limited (i.e. grad PLUS loans, Stafford loans, etc.).
I hope you get the good news any day now, too.


----------



## fehab77 (Mar 1, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> I think by international they mean everyone but U.S. citizens and permanent residents. Basically, if you need a visa to study here you are considered an international student, and that in turn means your U.S. government-sponsored funding access is somewhat limited (i.e. grad PLUS loans, Stafford loans, etc.).
> I hope you get the good news any day now, too.


Shoot boss... I went to USC for undergrad but I'm originally Brazilian. I wish I was born here. Darn it.


----------



## KatieeveD (Mar 1, 2020)

Write2Eat said:


> This is great, congratulations! Did you get an email or was it in youSC?


It was an email telling me to go to youSC. I still have to submit the proof that I can afford it (which is a whole other stress) but I’m in!!!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 1, 2020)

KatieeveD said:


> GUYS
> GUYS
> GUYS
> 
> I DID IT


Woohoo! Update your application! (Be sure to select the update check mark when saving)


----------



## j18 (Mar 1, 2020)

I GOT ACCEPTED I GOT ACCEPTED I GOT ACCEPTED  😭 😭 😭


----------



## Chris W (Mar 1, 2020)

KatieeveD said:


> GUYS
> GUYS
> GUYS
> 
> I DID IT





j18 said:


> I GOT ACCEPTED I GOT ACCEPTED I GOT ACCEPTED  😭 😭 😭


Congrats everyone whose got in so far! There's awesome! 

As I mentioned in the other thread...To all those who want the USC badges and access to the private USC forum (which was also quite active in previous years) see this thread here for how to get it:






						HOT TO: Join Private Film School Clubs, get Film School Badges, & access Private School Forums
					

The Student Club system is a perk for Supporting Members that allows accepted applicants, current students, or alumni to have private discussions that are not visible to non-members and el Google. Think of it as similar to Facebook's Private Groups.  It's a safe place for you to share more...



					www.filmschool.org
				




Woohoo! Good luck to everyone else too! It's not over yet!


----------



## TheCasualReader (Mar 1, 2020)

KatieeveD said:


> GUYS
> GUYS
> GUYS
> 
> I DID IT


Congrats! It’s nice to see at least one us is getting in!


----------



## TheCasualReader (Mar 1, 2020)

j18 said:


> I GOT ACCEPTED I GOT ACCEPTED I GOT ACCEPTED  😭 😭 😭


Congrats to you too! They really are starting to roll out now!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 1, 2020)

Fun Threads - IT'S HAPPENING! (Application Memes)


----------



## Write2Eat (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## KatieeveD (Mar 1, 2020)

j18 said:


> I GOT ACCEPTED I GOT ACCEPTED I GOT ACCEPTED  😭 😭 😭


AHHH CONGRATS!! SEE YOU SOON!


----------



## epburk323 (Mar 1, 2020)

Write2Eat said:


>


Oh my god this sums up all of me right now 😂


----------



## itsallhappening (Mar 1, 2020)

BIG MOOD. I really need someone to hide my phone so I stop obsessively refreshing my email.



epburk323 said:


> Oh my god this sums up all of me right now 😂


----------



## Memz (Mar 1, 2020)

Ahhh I didn't apply to USC but it makes me so happy to see people getting accepted! You must be so happy right now, I hope you're all busy celebrating today - it's such a momentous thing. CONGRATS!


----------



## Shade (Mar 1, 2020)

So if you're international and you didn't get an email you're out? Alas, that fucking sucks. I didn't get anything. Guess I'm out.


----------



## Write2Eat (Mar 1, 2020)

Shade said:


> So if you're international and you didn't get an email you're out? Alas, that fucking sucks. I didn't get anything. Guess I'm out.


Based on the years and years and years of posts I've read here in the last couple of months, I'd say no it doesn't mean that at all.


----------



## pablo86 (Mar 1, 2020)

So if international notifications started this morning, does that mean domestic notifications start tomorrow? And go throughout the next 7 or so days?


----------



## Write2Eat (Mar 1, 2020)

pablo86 said:


> So if international notifications started this morning, does that mean domestic notifications start tomorrow? And go throughout the next 7 or so days?


God, let's hope so @pablo86 'cause I can't take this not knowing much longer.


----------



## JoanCrawford (Mar 1, 2020)

pablo86 said:


> So if international notifications started this morning, does that mean domestic notifications start tomorrow? And go throughout the next 7 or so days?



Yes! Perhaps in the wee hours of Monday morning, some of us might get it. But, yes! USC acceptances tend to roll, and unfortunately, it might be into the next week. Those of us who know first are the lucky ones...


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 1, 2020)

Shade said:


> So if you're international and you didn't get an email you're out? Alas, that fucking sucks. I didn't get anything. Guess I'm out.


Nah, man. You’re not off the hook quite yet. The trickle has just begun is all.


----------



## Shade (Mar 1, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> Nah, man. You’re not off the hook quite yet. The trickle has just begun is all.


Lol, I really hope so. To up the stakes, if I get in I'll go get a spontaneous second tattoo


----------



## Chris W (Mar 1, 2020)

Shade said:


> Lol, I really hope so. To up the stakes, if I get in I'll go get a spontaneous second tattoo


A USC Trojan tattoo?


----------



## TheCasualReader (Mar 1, 2020)

Shade said:


> Lol, I really hope so. To up the stakes, if I get in I'll go get a spontaneous second tattoo


You should get one anyway! Life’s too short to wait on USC to get more ink but I say that as a proponent of tattoos. Hahaha


----------



## Shade (Mar 1, 2020)

Chris W said:


> A USC Trojan tattoo?


Oh! Hahaha no, just a regular tattoo with a writing theme, but undecided in terms of design yet.


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 1, 2020)

oh my god it’s happening i’m having war flashbacks from last year CONGRATS TO EVERYONE WHO GOT IN SO FAR IM PROUD OF U 💕💕💕💕💕💕 and to those of waiting hang in there good news is bound to come )))


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 1, 2020)

my fingertips are gonna burn off now bc i will be refreshing every other second hehe


----------



## studio54 (Mar 2, 2020)

I got my acceptance letter! (I’m domestic!) Ah!!!!!


----------



## KatieeveD (Mar 2, 2020)

studio54 said:


> I got my acceptance letter! (I’m domestic!) Ah!!!!!


Congratulations!!!!! 🎉🎉


----------



## studio54 (Mar 2, 2020)

KatieeveD said:


> Congratulations!!!!! 🎉🎉



thank you, you too!!! many more acceptances to come!


----------



## Write2Eat (Mar 2, 2020)

Nothing.


----------



## mo99 (Mar 2, 2020)

I fucking got in. Holy shit. 🤯


----------



## sarahkwUT (Mar 2, 2020)

I just checked the portal... I GOT IN. 

I cannot... Wow. Hell of a way to start a Monday when I'm about to go to a job I only half like!


----------



## KatieeveD (Mar 2, 2020)

mo99 said:


> I fucking got in. Holy shit. 🤯


Oh my god!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## KatieeveD (Mar 2, 2020)

sarahkwUT said:


> I just checked the portal... I GOT IN.
> 
> I cannot... Wow. Hell of a way to start a Monday when I'm about to go to a job I only half like!


AHHHHH CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Write2Eat (Mar 2, 2020)

The deafening silence in my inbox/youSC portal is speaking volumes. Sigh. 

THAT SAID, congrats to all of you who got in, go out there and make some great cinema/TV!


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 2, 2020)

Congratulations all of you from a just-admitted Production student. Hope we can all collaborate sometime in the future.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 2, 2020)

studio54 said:


> I got my acceptance letter! (I’m domestic!) Ah!!!!!





mo99 said:


> I fucking got in. Holy shit. 🤯


Congrats!  That's awesome everyone.


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 2, 2020)

wowee it seems like a lotttttta people got letters today i do hope they send out more but if not then:



but in other news once again: CONGRATS TO ALL YALL WHO DID GET IN!!!!!!!


----------



## studio54 (Mar 2, 2020)

Write2Eat said:


> The deafening silence in my inbox/youSC portal is speaking volumes. Sigh.
> 
> THAT SAID, congrats to all of you who got in, go out there and make some great cinema/TV!



The silence--so far--is not a decision. If my obsessive stalking of previous years' forums has told me anything, it's that decisions do genuinely roll out over a couple of weeks. No answer yet doesn't mean no.

And even if it is no--that doesn't reflect on you or your ability to write great things! Who knows the difficult decisions the usc staff has to make. Who knows what's around the corner. This industry is all about persevering. Those are the people who make it to the top.

(I hope this doesn't sound obnoxious from someone who just posted they were accepted, lol. I say this as somebody who has been rejected from A LOT of opportunities.)


----------



## Jalenyj (Mar 2, 2020)

sarahkwUT said:


> I just checked the portal... I GOT IN.
> 
> I cannot... Wow. Hell of a way to start a Monday when I'm about to go to a job I only half like!



I saw this earlier this morning because I was sure I'd get an email but I didn't. But then I realized maybe the emails are going out slower and it is already updated on the portal (Nevermind the fact I never actually read the instructions all the way through and never set up my Yousc portal). So I (create my profile) and log in, and low and BEHOLD, THE DECISION HAD COME 3 DAYS AGO!!!


I GOT IN!!!! I GOT IN!!!! I GOT IN!!!!!!!!!

PRAYERS COMPLETELY ANSWERED. 

Don't get discouraged check the portal rather than look for an email...I think the emails may be going out slowly (or, of course because I never set up my account until before this morning, I just simply did not have on file to send the decision too). CHECK THE PORTAL THOUGH


----------



## Write2Eat (Mar 2, 2020)

studio54 said:


> The silence--so far--is not a decision. If my obsessive stalking of previous years' forums has told me anything, it's that decisions do genuinely roll out over a couple of weeks. No answer yet doesn't mean no.
> 
> And even if it is no--that doesn't reflect on you or your ability to write great things! Who knows the difficult decisions the usc staff has to make. Who knows what's around the corner. This industry is all about persevering. Those are the people who make it to the top.
> 
> (I hope this doesn't sound obnoxious from someone who just posted they were accepted, lol. I say this as somebody who has been rejected from A LOT of opportunities.)



It doesn't sound obnoxious and thanks for the pep talk. For my peace of mind I have decided it's not happening so I can move on to figuring out what I need to do now (I have been on the phone all morning, talking and texting up Plans B and C). I had to talk to a TV comedy writer recently for my current day job, and that person gave me some good advice and is now a contact (and, hopefully could become a mentor). It ain't over 'til I'm dead. Or 'til it's over.


----------



## mo99 (Mar 2, 2020)

Agreed!! And I also haven’t gotten an email yet, only a letter on the portal


----------



## JoanCrawford (Mar 2, 2020)

studio54 said:


> The silence--so far--is not a decision. If my obsessive stalking of previous years' forums has told me anything, it's that decisions do genuinely roll out over a couple of weeks. No answer yet doesn't mean no.



My obsessive stalking urged me to look back at the past 2019 thread to look closely at the dates and times. Yes, domestic students started to get acceptances on Monday. However, some came Tuesday. Others came the next Monday. All of these were sent out in the early hours of the morning. Finally, waitlists came out on Thursday. 

Hope is not completely lost. But c'est la vie if things don't work out here.


----------



## barley223 (Mar 2, 2020)

Been lurking and feeling guilty about it for a long time, so here's a belated hello and thanks for the openness and community of everyone who has shared their experience so far. I want to reiterate: check the portal. I didn't get an email notification, but when I logged in I had received an acceptance letter on 2/29.

I'm very excited, but also resonating with the folx who haven't heard anything yet (this is me for other schools). Of course, it's not over. I'm also keeping in the front of my mind that admissions boards don't determine worth. We all clearly have the ambition and perseverance to navigate the freaking circus of applications, and that's got to be an indicator of something good. There are a thousand ways to crack this egg, and grad school is only one.


----------



## TheCasualReader (Mar 2, 2020)

Congrats to all of you who got in today!


----------



## sguilford (Mar 2, 2020)

Write2Eat said:


> It doesn't sound obnoxious and thanks for the pep talk. For my peace of mind I have decided it's not happening so I can move on to figuring out what I need to do now (I have been on the phone all morning, talking and texting up Plans B and C). I had to talk to a TV comedy writer recently for my current day job, and that person gave me some good advice and is now a contact (and, hopefully could become a mentor). It ain't over 'til I'm dead. Or 'til it's over.


I'm the same way right now! Lol immediately planning the next move.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 2, 2020)

Jalenyj said:


> I saw this earlier this morning because I was sure I'd get an email but I didn't. But then I realized maybe the emails are going out slower and it is already updated on the portal (Nevermind the fact I never actually read the instructions all the way through and never set up my Yousc portal). So I (create my profile) and log in, and low and BEHOLD, THE DECISION HAD COME 3 DAYS AGO!!!
> 
> 
> I GOT IN!!!! I GOT IN!!!! I GOT IN!!!!!!!!!
> ...





barley223 said:


> Been lurking and feeling guilty about it for a long time, so here's a belated hello and thanks for the openness and community of everyone who has shared their experience so far. I want to reiterate: check the portal. I didn't get an email notification, but when I logged in I had received an acceptance letter on 2/29.
> 
> I'm very excited, but also resonating with the folx who haven't heard anything yet (this is me for other schools). Of course, it's not over. I'm also keeping in the front of my mind that admissions boards don't determine worth. We all clearly have the ambition and perseverance to navigate the freaking circus of applications, and that's got to be an indicator of something good. There are a thousand ways to crack this egg, and grad school is only one.


Congrats!


----------



## itsallhappening (Mar 2, 2020)

studio54 said:


> The silence--so far--is not a decision. If my obsessive stalking of previous years' forums has told me anything, it's that decisions do genuinely roll out over a couple of weeks. No answer yet doesn't mean no.
> 
> And even if it is no--that doesn't reflect on you or your ability to write great things! Who knows the difficult decisions the usc staff has to make. Who knows what's around the corner. This industry is all about persevering. Those are the people who make it to the top.
> 
> (I hope this doesn't sound obnoxious from someone who just posted they were accepted, lol. I say this as somebody who has been rejected from A LOT of opportunities.)



not obnoxious at all - in fact, incredibly kind. as someone who’s anxiously waiting this made me feel so much better. 

and also, to the folks who have been researching past trends - THANK YOU. y’all are the bee’s knews


----------



## itsallhappening (Mar 2, 2020)

itsallhappening said:


> not obnoxious at all - in fact, incredibly kind. as someone who’s anxiously waiting this made me feel so much better.
> 
> and also, to the folks who have been researching past trends - THANK YOU. y’all are the bee’s knews


*knees 

ooooof.


----------



## KatieeveD (Mar 2, 2020)

Jalenyj said:


> I saw this earlier this morning because I was sure I'd get an email but I didn't. But then I realized maybe the emails are going out slower and it is already updated on the portal (Nevermind the fact I never actually read the instructions all the way through and never set up my Yousc portal). So I (create my profile) and log in, and low and BEHOLD, THE DECISION HAD COME 3 DAYS AGO!!!
> 
> 
> I GOT IN!!!! I GOT IN!!!! I GOT IN!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Congratsssss🎉🎉🎉


----------



## Jalenyj (Mar 2, 2020)

KatieeveD said:


> Congratsssss🎉🎉🎉


Thanks!! And Back at ya!!


----------



## sguilford (Mar 2, 2020)

Also I think last year in one of the USC programs someone had posted about not getting a portal notification but they got an acceptance in their email.


----------



## Maurizio L. (Mar 2, 2020)

GUYS I GOT IN!!!!! OH MY GOD IM SHAKING IM SO HAPPY!!!! THANK YOU TO EVERYONE ON HERE 😭  😭  😭  😭  😭


----------



## Shade (Mar 2, 2020)

Congrats to those who got in! I'm writing myself out for my own well-being but I'm happy for you!
If my math is correct, 9 people from this forum have already gotten in. 9/32 is an impressive number! Yay, this forum!


----------



## JoanCrawford (Mar 2, 2020)

I'm so proud of everyone getting their acceptances! Go future trojans! 

What I wonder is if they only post letters onto the portal in the early morning or if they post them a bit throughout the day. My guess is that they always post in the early morning over the course of about two weeks. Could anyone who got letters confirm my suspicions?


----------



## TheCasualReader (Mar 2, 2020)

JoanCrawford said:


> My obsessive stalking urged me to look back at the past 2019 thread to look closely at the dates and times. Yes, domestic students started to get acceptances on Monday. However, some came Tuesday. Others came the next Monday. All of these were sent out in the early hours of the morning. Finally, waitlists came out on Thursday.
> 
> Hope is not completely lost. But c'est la vie if things don't work out here.


Thank you for the reassurance. Any idea when the rejections are posted? It seems almost cruel that we have to wait find out if we’re rejected when I’m sure they’ve already made the decision months ago.


----------



## Jalenyj (Mar 2, 2020)

JoanCrawford said:


> I'm so proud of everyone getting their acceptances! Go future trojans!
> 
> What I wonder is if they only post letters onto the portal in the early morning or if they post them a bit throughout the day. My guess is that they always post in the early morning over the course of about two weeks. Could anyone who got letters confirm my suspicions?



I'm not sure, as I can only see the date the letter was posted to the account, not necessarily the time. And as of 3 days later I have yet to receive an email about it, but I think it's safe to assume they release in the mornings though!


----------



## sarahkwUT (Mar 2, 2020)

JoanCrawford said:


> I'm so proud of everyone getting their acceptances! Go future trojans!
> 
> What I wonder is if they only post letters onto the portal in the early morning or if they post them a bit throughout the day. My guess is that they always post in the early morning over the course of about two weeks. Could anyone who got letters confirm my suspicions?



I'd guess early mornings. I checked before bed last night - 11PM or so and I'm currently in North Carolina - and there was nothing. This morning, around 7AM, my letter was there. Still no email about it. I've checked no less than 3 times now to make sure it was still there.


----------



## fehab77 (Mar 2, 2020)

So only two international students were accepted so far?


----------



## JoanCrawford (Mar 2, 2020)

TheCasualReader said:


> Thank you for the reassurance. Any idea when the rejections are posted? It seems almost cruel that we have to wait find out if we’re rejected when I’m sure they’ve already made the decision months ago.



It seems like rejections come out mid-March. Like as soon as it hits the twenties, that's a likely denial. But on the bright side by that point, if you've applied to other places, you'll have been accepted or still waiting to find out from some. The void in the pit of your stomach hurts less then.


----------



## TheCasualReader (Mar 2, 2020)

JoanCrawford said:


> It seems like rejections come out mid-March. Like as soon as it hits the twenties, that's a likely denial. But on the bright side by that point, if you've applied to other places, you'll have been accepted or still waiting to find out from some. The void in the pit of your stomach hurts less then.


Thank you! The pit in my stomach has mostly subsided. It's been replaced with resolve to continue writing--thanks in part to all the supportive posts by those who did gain admission.


----------



## KatieeveD (Mar 2, 2020)

Con


Maurizio L. said:


> GUYS I GOT IN!!!!! OH MY GOD IM SHAKING IM SO HAPPY!!!! THANK YOU TO EVERYONE ON HERE 😭  😭  😭  😭  😭


wooohoooo!!!


----------



## pablo86 (Mar 3, 2020)

The silence...No new notifications from this morning? I wonder if that means today is shot. Do we have any hunches on how the roll out proceeds?


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 3, 2020)

pablo86 said:


> The silence...No new notifications from this morning? I wonder if that means today is shot. Do we have any hunches on how the roll out proceeds?


well looking back it usually occurs over the span of a week but not like everyday i’m pretty sure they send them out in batches that’s what we assumed last year...so first batch was this weekend mayhaps next batch will go out this coming weekend but i wouldn’t bet on anything after that because i’ve already noticed about 15 people have got in so far so maybe the other half will get sent out soon (but don’t quote me on this because we have to keep in mind the people who may have gotten accepted and they don’t post or they’re not a part of this forum ((which is crazy because this forum is awesome)) you know? so we can’t really keep actual track of how many have already been sent out but this is just my hunch...)


----------



## DaVinciNoir (Mar 3, 2020)

pablo86 said:


> The silence...No new notifications from this morning? I wonder if that means today is shot. Do we have any hunches on how the roll out proceeds?



I hate sounding like the harbinger of doom, but I've accepted that it's over and USC just doesn't think I am good enough. 

Maybe there will be one more wave, but when you do the math on how many people in the thread got accepted versus the number of people who likely got accepted that are not a part of this thread and couple that with the total number of people the program will take, it's not looking good. Sorry.


----------



## KeenanDK (Mar 3, 2020)

DaVinciNoir said:


> I hate sounding like the harbinger of doom, but I've accepted that it's over and USC just doesn't think I am good enough.
> 
> Maybe there will be one more wave, but when you do the math on how many people in the thread got accepted versus the number of people who likely got accepted that are not a part of this thread and couple that with the total number of people the program will take, it's not looking good. Sorry.



Don't be so hard on yourself; dang!
A college acceptance is not a determiant of how "good" one is. Maybe you are "good enough" but just not a good fit. It could be any number of things, but it's not a measure of.you!

Also, maybe you did get in.


----------



## A_J (Mar 3, 2020)

DaVinciNoir said:


> I hate sounding like the harbinger of doom, but I've accepted that it's over and USC just doesn't think I am good enough.
> 
> Maybe there will be one more wave, but when you do the math on how many people in the thread got accepted versus the number of people who likely got accepted that are not a part of this thread and couple that with the total number of people the program will take, it's not looking good. Sorry.


I agree it’s not looking good for those of us who did not get the letter. I think if we don’t hear next Sunday or Monday morning it’s a likely no. But I’ll say too that I don’t think a rejection necessarily means USC didn’t think you were good enough. There are multiple factors that go into their decision other than just you being a “good” or “bad” writer (a fairly subjective thing anyway). You might be a great writer and just not be right for the USC program. They know their program best and they know the types of writers they are looking for. Personallly I wasn’t 100% USC was the right place for me anyway — that’s not to say I’m not also dying to get in and currently feeling that overwhelming sadness like I’ve just been broken up with on prom night. But if you really believe USC is the right place for you and if you really believe they denied you because of your writing then you’ve got plenty of time to figure out what went wrong and improve and apply again.


----------



## A_J (Mar 3, 2020)

Just to add to my post above... there’s only 32 spots right? Out of what 1000 applicants (I have no idea if that number is correct but it’s definitely a lot)? So if you do that math do you really think there were only 32 great writers that applied to USC? Unlikely. They likely had to make some tough decisions on which great writers to admit.


----------



## Write2Eat (Mar 3, 2020)

The childish side of me is like IF THEY DON’T WANT ME THEN I DON’T WANT THEM!!!!!1111!!!! 







But I get that I don’t/won’t know why I wasn’t selected and it’s best to focus on what is within my control, which is what to do moving forward (reapply? apply elsewhere? Something else altogether?). Just whoooo sai mayne.


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 3, 2020)

A_J said:


> Just to add to my post above... there’s only 32 spots right? Out of what 1000 applicants (I have no idea if that number is correct but it’s definitely a lot)? So if you do that math do you really think there were only 32 great writers that applied to USC? Unlikely. They likely had to make some tough decisions on which great writers to admit.


yes and to add onto this u have to keep in mind that only like two people see your application each person is given hundreds of applications to read through so sometimes it may not have resonated with that one reader which is FINE it’s definitely not the end of the world it does suck for sure and it sucks that they don’t interview people to get a better sense of the person but that’s unfortunately how the school works...i know usc may be all high and mighty but if u really think about it their school really isn’t all that there are many other great programs that not only care for their students but it’s not so competitive u will feel accepted and u’ll be taught well...usc is not the only school in the world and please don’t beat urself up if u didn’t get in i was like this last year but now i realized that maybe this is my destiny and i’m not supposed to go there and look, some people did get accepted but they chose to turn down the offer because at the end of the day this school is crazy expensive for lit rally no reason at all and they don’t provide great outcomes for some of their graduates...unlike other programs that do lol sometimes the school name should not matter i should know i went to a “top” undergrad bc of the name and i was so miserable there there was no sense of community everyone was fighting to be the best of the best and that’s not what higher education is for lol so idk i wouldn’t stress out too much...that being said once again congrats to those who got in...and those who still haven’t heard back hang in there they might release more acceptances...and if not..u can always try again next year or if u applied to other schools u have other options open for u...please don’t underestimate ur writing skills there was a reason u chose to pursue higher education bc ur gut knew u had potential never ignore ur gut...i wish y’all the best of luck on ur future endeavors :•)


----------



## pablo86 (Mar 3, 2020)

Idk, Wednesday kinda feels like my day. In the spirit of California Split, I'm putting my chips on Wednesday. Yep, Wednesday it is.


----------



## JoanCrawford (Mar 3, 2020)

Me amidst all of the USC disbelief.


----------



## itsallhappening (Mar 3, 2020)

I’m at the point where I keep waking up (naturally) at 3/4am to check my email...? This anticipation is the worst.


----------



## pablo86 (Mar 3, 2020)

There's just no way all the invites went out in 2 days. I quickly went back through the last 4 years of application results and the invitations went out over a 4ish day period. Sometimes longer, as was the case in 2017


----------



## fehab77 (Mar 3, 2020)

pablo86 said:


> There's just no way all the invites went out in 2 days. I quickly went back through the last 4 years of application results and the invitations went out over a 4ish day period. Sometimes longer, as was the case in 2017


A friend of mine was accepted on March 12th last year. We should wait till mid March before starting to get concerned. Easy to say, I know. The anticipation sucks, but I wish everyone on here the best of luck.


----------



## Shade (Mar 3, 2020)

Do we know how many people are in so far (in this forum)?
Damn... definitely feeling like a shitty writer today.
Maybe if you try calling them they'll tell you?


----------



## Chris W (Mar 3, 2020)

Shade said:


> Do we know how many people are in so far (in this forum)?
> Damn... definitely feeling like a shitty writer today.
> Maybe if you try calling them they'll tell you?


Check out the applications in the tracker.

https://www.filmschool.org/applicat..._ids][1]=5&scf[School][0]=USCWritingforScreen


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 3, 2020)

itsallhappening said:


> I’m at the point where I keep waking up (naturally) at 3/4am to check my email...? This anticipation is the worst.


the naturally is so on point it’s like my body desires the need to wake up at the ass crack of dawn and face shame and disappointment


----------



## joshgranovsky (Mar 3, 2020)

hi guys, looong time lurker first time poster. 

thought it may be helpful to say i was lucky enough to get my acceptance on saturday—i only found out yesterday after someone in this forum suggested checking my decision status on the USC site, so i truly don't know where i'd be without this wealth of info. also 10/32 students as members on this site? a massive win for the filmschool.org. community.

thanks to everyone for keeping me virtual company while i waited, even if you didn't know you were doing so. i'm excited to return the favour 🚀 good luck!


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## TheCasualReader (Mar 3, 2020)

itsallhappening said:


> I’m at the point where I keep waking up (naturally) at 3/4am to check my email...? This anticipation is the worst.


I have not had a full night's rest this week because of this exact situation. I hate it so much.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 3, 2020)

joshgranovsky said:


> hi guys, looong time lurker first time poster.
> 
> thought it may be helpful to say i was lucky enough to get my acceptance on saturday—i only found out yesterday after someone in this forum suggested checking my decision status on the USC site, so i truly don't know where i'd be without this wealth of info. also 10/32 students as members on this site? a massive win for the filmschool.org. community.
> 
> thanks to everyone for keeping me virtual company while i waited, even if you didn't know you were doing so. i'm excited to return the favour 🚀 good luck!


Congrats! Be sure to add your application to the tracker.


----------



## princessjasmine (Mar 4, 2020)

Lol can somebody please explain to me why I got an email at 3:30 am from USC about financial aid for like the third time, when my inbox is still dry as the Sahara 😂 why are they doing this to me??


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 4, 2020)

princessjasmine said:


> Lol can somebody please explain to me why I got an email at 3:30 am from USC about financial aid for like the third time, when my inbox is still dry as the Sahara 😂 why are they doing this to me??


lol damn once again i’ve woken up in the middle of the fucking night thanks a lot usc smh check ur portal!! u prob got a letter dude


----------



## princessjasmine (Mar 4, 2020)

dorkydiana said:


> lol damn once again i’ve woken up in the middle of the fucking night thanks a lot usc smh check ur portal!! u prob got a letter dude



sorry, didn’t mean to wake you, just needed to vent! And nope, still no messages. I think they just want to slowly torture me to death 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 4, 2020)

princessjasmine said:


> sorry, didn’t mean to wake you, just needed to vent! And nope, still no messages. I think they just want to slowly torture me to death 🤷🏻‍♀️


oh girl don’t worry u totally didn’t wake me up i was already up bc as mentioned before this school has my body automatically wake up at the ass crack of dawn bc desperation :////


----------



## princessjasmine (Mar 4, 2020)

dorkydiana said:


> oh girl don’t worry u totally didn’t wake me up i was already up bc as mentioned before this school has my body automatically wake up at the ass crack of dawn bc desperation :////


 
same same. WellI guess that’s my psa for tonight, usc wants to play with me nothing new😂 I hope everyone else gets actual good news!


----------



## princessjasmine (Mar 4, 2020)

Well  in the greatest plot twist of mankind I just got an email from USC at 6:55 waitlisting me. I truly am shocked, and was not expecting it... I don’t know how to feel I’m shaking ugh now I’m up a new level of scared.


----------



## itsallhappening (Mar 4, 2020)

just got an email waitlisting me! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 4, 2020)

aw shit that means if you haven’t heard back then it’s officially over in terms of expecting to hear back they send out waitlists after acceptances and then come the rejections


----------



## fehab77 (Mar 4, 2020)

dorkydiana said:


> aw shit that means if you haven’t heard back then it’s officially over in terms of expecting to hear back they send out waitlists after acceptances and then come the rejections


Are you positive they stopped sending out acceptances? Is that an actual rule?


----------



## Shade (Mar 4, 2020)

dorkydiana said:


> aw shit that means if you haven’t heard back then it’s officially over in terms of expecting to hear back they send out waitlists after acceptances and then come the rejections


I've given up hope for myself but for the rest of you guys -- in last year's forum most people got waitlisted before the second batch of acceptances went out


----------



## Nesiss (Mar 4, 2020)

Hey guys! Long time lurker here, got a notification a while ago waitlisting me. Was fully expecting not to get in (since I didn’t get in last year) but here we are I guess. A funny surprise haha


----------



## Shade (Mar 4, 2020)

Based on last year's thread, some people got waitlisted on March 6/7th, and some people, mainly internationals, were accepted on March 7th/12th. That being said, I've 100% lost hope at this point





__





						USC Screenwriting MFA - Fall 2019
					

This was posted on YouSC today.  Notice:  You.usc will be down for maintenance on Sunday, March 10, 2019 from 12:01 am – 2:00 am.



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## JoanCrawford (Mar 4, 2020)

Shade said:


> Based on last year's thread, some people got waitlisted on March 6/7th, and some people, mainly internationals, were accepted on March 7th/12th. That being said, I've 100% lost hope at this point



I've given up trying to understand their decision process. 🙃 It is much more unpredictable than I thought. Who knows if there are second batches or if they send acceptance, waitlists, and denials in an order.

But you're right. Their acceptances are spaced out. It started on a Saturday for international students. Most domestic acceptances came Monday. People got accepted the NEXT Monday. People got waitlisted a couple days later. And someone from Australia got accepted the next week? YOU WIN USC. My small monkey brain cannot compute your lack of pattern.


----------



## princessjasmine (Mar 4, 2020)

Realistically speaking, does anyone know how the waitlist works? Did anyone on here in the past ever get off?


----------



## itsallhappening (Mar 4, 2020)

Shade said:


> Based on last year's thread, some people got waitlisted on March 6/7th, and some people, mainly internationals, were accepted on March 7th/12th. That being said, I've 100% lost hope at this point
> 
> 
> 
> ...





JoanCrawford said:


> I've given up trying to understand their decision process. 🙃 It is much more unpredictable than I thought. Who knows if there are second batches or if they send acceptance, waitlists, and denials in an order.
> 
> But you're right. Their acceptances are spaced out. It started on a Saturday for international students. Most domestic acceptances came Monday. People got accepted the NEXT Monday. People got waitlisted a couple days later. And someone from Australia got accepted the next week? YOU WIN USC. My small monkey brain cannot compute your lack of pattern.



in my experience working in admissions at a grad school, a big part of it was them not having everything ready at the same time. I’d hope a school like USC would be better organized, though...


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 4, 2020)

princessjasmine said:


> Realistically speaking, does anyone know how the waitlist works? Did anyone on here in the past ever get off?


well with waitlists you’re set up in a numerical order so if someone does not accept their offer they will go on to the first person on the waitlist and work their way from there now you may hear back as soon as may or you may hear back the day before instruction starts it just really depends


----------



## princessjasmine (Mar 4, 2020)

Ah i see, thank you. I have no experience with this. I wonder if it’s based on who fills in the from first, or if we’re assigned a number ahead of time...


----------



## Shade (Mar 4, 2020)

princessjasmine said:


> Ah i see, thank you. I have no experience with this. I wonder if it’s based on who fills in the from first, or if we’re assigned a number ahead of time...


If it's any consolation, some folks who were accepted here were just accepted into UCLA, so I'm sure some people will drop out


----------



## princessjasmine (Mar 4, 2020)

Shade said:


> If it's any consolation, some folks who were accepted here were just accepted into UCLA, so I'm sure some people will drop out



That’s true. I hope more acceptances go out for y’all. This is my second time applying to usc, and even if I get rejected I’m applying to more film schools again next year. And the year after that. I hope we all get where we want to be someday 😊


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 4, 2020)

princessjasmine said:


> Ah i see, thank you. I have no experience with this. I wonder if it’s based on who fills in the from first, or if we’re assigned a number ahead of time...


i think you’re given a number depending on who they would want to be a part of the program from first to last option and it just goes down that list


----------



## princessjasmine (Mar 4, 2020)

dorkydiana said:


> i think you’re given a number depending on who they would want to be a part of the program from first to last option and it just goes down that list



ahhh ok I see, thank you! That’s helpful to know.


----------



## DaVinciNoir (Mar 4, 2020)

Pretty sure I am 0 for 3 now so far this year.


----------



## Albs (Mar 5, 2020)

International student here who's been accepted! Long time lurker, first time poster. Sending congrats to those who are in and support to everyone still waiting. Hoping I can make it work 4 myself but the fees are certainly daunting. Anyone else crossing their fingers for scholarship support? 🧐


----------



## KatieeveD (Mar 5, 2020)

Albs said:


> International student here who's been accepted! Long time lurker, first time poster. Sending congrats to those who are in and support to everyone still waiting. Hoping I can make it work 4 myself but the fees are certainly daunting. Anyone else crossing their fingers for scholarship support? 🧐


Oh god yes. Otherwise it’s gonna be hella loans for me 😭


----------



## KatieeveD (Mar 5, 2020)

Congratulations to everyone else who’s got in/just heard from the waitlist!!! Crossing my fingers for everyone waiting to hear 🤞🤞🤞 dont lose hope!!!


----------



## sarahkwUT (Mar 5, 2020)

Loans for me too but my (perhaps faulty) logic is that I got into an MBA program last year that I ended up deciding against and it was more expensive than USC will be. And it's DEFINITELY less expensive than my best friend's fancy MBA from a top school!


----------



## KatieeveD (Mar 5, 2020)

Does anyone know when we find put about scholarships or would we already know if we were going to get any?


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 5, 2020)

KatieeveD said:


> Does anyone know when we find put about scholarships or would we already know if we were going to get any?


when you get your packet in the mail you might learn more about financial aid and stuff but when it comes to scholarships from what i heard usc really sucks on getting back to you in terms of financing :/ which is why a lot of students didn’t end up going after getting accepted (which sucks) you can try calling to ask but @Septopus7 did that last year and literally no one got back to him :/


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 5, 2020)

it’s a bit sad really with usc because they have by far one of the much more expensive programs...and with graduate school most offer scholarships but how much? it just depends really...you can apply for grants and random scholarships but once again those are very small, there’s no such thing as “free money” when it comes to financial aid like there is for undergrad which is incredibly unfortunate as well :/ the government will provide loans and most of the time they’re with small interests but some people don’t end up paying off their higher education loans for years on end and you have to take into account the cost of living, books, transportation, food, basic stuff really, LA isn’t cheap it actually sucks ass and that’s the biggest downside to pursuing an mfa :////


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 5, 2020)

my uncle went to cal poly back in 1987 to get his PhD and he just paid off his loans....six months ago......


----------



## Chris W (Mar 5, 2020)

KatieeveD said:


> Oh god yes. Otherwise it’s gonna be hella loans for me 😭


Actually just added a financial aid article today! 














 Financing Your Film School MFA: Your Guide to Financial Aid


					Whether you dream of using USC as a launching pad into the Hollywood hierarchy or want to hone your documentary storytelling at NYU, a graduate degree in film promises to help you develop the skills and connection you need to succeed. 

But first you have to pay for it. 

Graduate programs in...
				


Elizabeth Trach
Mar 5, 2020
Category: Financing Film School


----------



## Shade (Mar 5, 2020)

Albs said:


> International student here who's been accepted! Long time lurker, first time poster. Sending congrats to those who are in and support to everyone still waiting. Hoping I can make it work 4 myself but the fees are certainly daunting. Anyone else crossing their fingers for scholarship support? 🧐


Hi, @Albs ! Congrats! Do you mind telling us if you got your acceptance today or over the weekend?


----------



## Albs (Mar 5, 2020)

KatieeveD said:


> Does anyone know when we find put about scholarships or would we already know if we were going to get any?



I emailed them on Monday and they said scholarship recipients will be notified “in the next week or two” 🤪



Shade said:


> Hi, @Albs ! Congrats! Do you mind telling us if you got your acceptance today or over the weekend?



I found out on Monday in Australia, so early morning Sunday in LA. But that was through checking the portal, I didn’t get an email til Wednesday!


----------



## studio54 (Mar 5, 2020)

Hi! Any of you planning on attending admitted students day April 3rd? 





__





						USC Cinematic Arts | Admitted Graduate Student Day
					





					cinema.usc.edu


----------



## sarahkwUT (Mar 5, 2020)

studio54 said:


> Hi! Any of you planning on attending admitted students day April 3rd?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not, BUT I'm planning to fly out to Los Angeles a few days later to visit my brother and do some apartment recon. Fun fact: the ticket from Raleigh to LA dropped nearly $300 in the last week thanks to Coronavirus and any cancellation or change fees will be waived, so - great time to buy a plane ticket!


----------



## DaVinciNoir (Mar 5, 2020)

sarahkwUT said:


> ... and do some apartment recon.



Be forewarned: rent out here is tantamount to extortion.


----------



## studio54 (Mar 5, 2020)

sarahkwUT said:


> I'm not, BUT I'm planning to fly out to Los Angeles a few days later to visit my brother and do some apartment recon. Fun fact: the ticket from Raleigh to LA dropped nearly $300 in the last week thanks to Coronavirus and any cancellation or change fees will be waived, so - great time to buy a plane ticket!



Oh definitely an affordable time to fly! 

I've lived in LA for a few years now so if anyone has questions about the area or making the big move, don't hesitate to ask. My number one piece of unsolicited advice: don't feel pressured to find an apartment right away in just a weekend. I would sublet a place for a couple of months if possible so you can get to know what neighborhoods you like before committing to a year lease, and then you can actually take some time to look around.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 5, 2020)

DaVinciNoir said:


> Pretty sure I am 0 for 3 now so far this year.


Don't lose hope! See this article for some inspiration:














 How to get Into USC Film School: Advice from an Admissions Committee Member


					Considered by many to be the best film school in the world, it’s no wonder why the USC School of Cinematic Arts (SCA) is so sought after by prospective undergraduate and graduate students alike. However, the film school’s prestige can often make the application process particularly stressful and...
				


Svaja Paka
Mar 5, 2020








5.00 star(s)


			6 ratings
		


Comments: 5
Reviews: 4
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


----------



## sarahkwUT (Mar 5, 2020)

@DaVinciNoir Well aware of those prices! Certainly several hundred more than what I'm paying in North Carolina, but it is what it is! 

@studio54 I'll probably be messaging for tips, ha. My brother lives out there, but he's in undergrad at UCI and lives with his partner in LA when he's not at school. He's offered his advice but I don't trust a kid who still calls to ask me where to find stuff in Whole Foods.


----------



## Shade (Mar 5, 2020)

Chris W said:


> Don't lose hope! See this article for some inspiration:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This interview is great. I was kind of dreading I didn't get accepted bc I made my personal statement too personal. I'm all out of hope at this point seeing how many people already got in but this interview kinda renewed my last tinyyyy sliver of hope


----------



## Chris W (Mar 5, 2020)

Shade said:


> This interview is great. I was kind of dreading I didn't get accepted bc I made my personal statement too personal. I'm all out of hope at this point seeing how many people already got in but this interview kinda renewed my last tinyyyy sliver of hope


Glad you liked it. It really is a very inspirational interview.


----------



## pablo86 (Mar 6, 2020)

Alright, who's ready for Round 2 this weekend??


----------



## hivictoria (Mar 6, 2020)

pablo86 said:


> Alright, who's ready for Round 2 this weekend??


I'm scurred


----------



## KatieeveD (Mar 6, 2020)

dorkydiana said:


> when you get your packet in the mail you might learn more about financial aid and stuff but when it comes to scholarships from what i heard usc really sucks on getting back to you in terms of financing :/ which is why a lot of students didn’t end up going after getting accepted (which sucks) you can try calling to ask but @Septopus7 did that last year and literally no one got back to him :/


Do they still do the physical packets for international students??


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 6, 2020)

KatieeveD said:


> Do they still do the physical packets for international students??


this i don’t know :/ sorry :/// but you can totally call and ask!


----------



## addik (Mar 6, 2020)

KatieeveD said:


> Do they still do the physical packets for international students??



Hey, chiming in from the production thread! I just submitted my financial docs and they told me through email that they will send the acceptance package once you submit your intent to enroll. That's how they send your I-20 which you'll need for your student visa


----------



## KatieeveD (Mar 7, 2020)

addik said:


> Hey, chiming in from the production thread! I just submitted my financial docs and they told me through email that they will send the acceptance package once you submit your intent to enroll. That's how they send your I-20 which you'll need for your student visa


I got the same email but wasnt sure if they just meant an online one 😂 thank you!!


----------



## KatieeveD (Mar 8, 2020)

Any more news from anyone over the weekend??


----------



## Deannae (Mar 8, 2020)

Nope


----------



## NoWayImGettingIntoUSC420 (Mar 9, 2020)

Any news today? What are the chances that acceptances are still going out? Despite the username, I haven’t totally given up just yet!


----------



## DaVinciNoir (Mar 9, 2020)

NoWayImGettingIntoUSC420 said:


> Any news today? What are the chances that acceptances are still going out? Despite the username, I haven’t totally given up just yet!



nope. I’m viewing today as the last moment of truth. If I don’t hear anything then I’m just going to move on.


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 9, 2020)

NoWayImGettingIntoUSC420 said:


> Any news today? What are the chances that acceptances are still going out? Despite the username, I haven’t totally given up just yet!


oh  well i’m almost certain they sent the last of em this past week if people were going to get any it would’ve happened this morning around 2AM, otherwise...idk i waved my white flag 10 days ago :/


----------



## Logan812 (Mar 9, 2020)

Hello everyone,! I have a quick question. I applied for USC Thorton's MM in Screen Scoring, I know this is a Film forum, but its the only forum I'm aware of and wanted to see if anybody knew if Thorton's grad decisions had come out yet? 

Thank you!


----------



## charlotte_rose (Mar 9, 2020)

New member here! Applied to USC MFA Screenwriting for the first time. Also haven't received any news this weekend or today... this process is kind of torturous, huh? haha


----------



## Shade (Mar 10, 2020)

Yeah, it's confusing. I know from someone who knows someone in admissions that they were intending to send more acceptances during the weekend/week, but nothing has gone out for anyone, so I wonder if the coronavirus has anything to do with these delays.


----------



## DaVinciNoir (Mar 10, 2020)

Shade said:


> Yeah, it's confusing. I know from someone who knows someone in admissions that they were intending to send more acceptances during the weekend/week, but nothing has gone out for anyone, so I wonder if the coronavirus has anything to do with these delays.



I hate that this has given me hope.


----------



## Shade (Mar 10, 2020)

My only fear with the current situation is that travel restrictions will make it harder for internationals to be accepted and/or waitlisted and therefore the current radio silence... oy


----------



## JADEL (Mar 10, 2020)

Shade said:


> Yeah, it's confusing. I know from someone who knows someone in admissions that they were intending to send more acceptances during the weekend/week, but nothing has gone out for anyone, so I wonder if the coronavirus has anything to do with these delays.


More acceptances... You mean for 2020 folks?? So there's still hope for us? *CRY*


----------



## barley223 (Mar 11, 2020)

I called the admissions office today to ask about scholarship info and was told it would be going out over the next few weeks. Does anyone know more about that? Should we be watching the portal for surprise updates or is this an email kind of thing?


----------



## TheCasualReader (Mar 12, 2020)

Weird. I’m sporadically but infrequently locked out from checking the “decision status” on my portal this morning. It says “user does not have access at this time” or something. Then I log out, log back in and I have the same two bullet points and no message that I’ve come to know and love. It’s happened a couple times this morning... Is this happening to anyone else?

Does this mean I’m finally rejected? Stay tuned and join me on this adventure, won’t you?


----------



## Deannae (Mar 12, 2020)

Same thing happened to me this morning as well! Unfortunately, there is no updated message... Just a lot of anxiety on my end 🤯


----------



## DaVinciNoir (Mar 12, 2020)

TheCasualReader said:


> Weird. I’m sporadically but infrequently locked out from checking the “decision status” on my portal this morning. It says “user does not have access at this time” or something. Then I log out, log back in and I have the same two bullet points and no message that I’ve come to know and love. It’s happened a couple times this morning... Is this happening to anyone else?
> 
> Does this mean I’m finally rejected? Stay tuned and join me on this adventure, won’t you?



What are the two bullet points?


----------



## TheCasualReader (Mar 12, 2020)

DaVinciNoir said:


> What are the two bullet points?


It’s actually three. They just specify that some graduate programs don’t use the portal to update your status, that you should save a copy of your letter for your records, and you will receive a separate notification for each grad program you apply to. That’s the gist of the three points.


----------



## DaVinciNoir (Mar 12, 2020)

TheCasualReader said:


> It’s actually three. They just specify that some graduate programs don’t use the portal to update your status, that you should save a copy of your letter for your records, and you will receive a separate notification for each grad program you apply to. That’s the gist of the three points.



Ah, I thought you meant the main page that you see after you log in. When I applied for undergrad a few years ago, that page changed from the 3 + 2 setup (Apply and Financial Aid choices) to just one thing: decision status.


----------



## itsallhappening (Mar 12, 2020)

TheCasualReader said:


> It’s actually three. They just specify that some graduate programs don’t use the portal to update your status, that you should save a copy of your letter for your records, and you will receive a separate notification for each grad program you apply to. That’s the gist of the three points.



If it helps I've been seeing that since I gained access to you.usc and I got waitlisted...?


----------



## JADEL (Mar 12, 2020)

I'm starting to doubt we'll hear anything else. I just saw a rejection letter for stark producing program...


----------



## JADEL (Mar 12, 2020)

Deannae said:


> Same thing happened to me this morning as well! Unfortunately, there is no updated message... Just a lot of anxiety on my end 🤯


Can you log in without those problems now?


----------



## Deannae (Mar 13, 2020)

Yeah, it's not doing it anymore. Probably just a glitch with the system or something.🤷‍♀️


----------



## JADEL (Mar 13, 2020)

Friday is over. 😂


----------



## KatieeveD (Mar 14, 2020)

I got my pack in the post with the immigration stuff but it wasn’t the usual pack I’ve seen people get before? Literally just an envelope with visa forms in, no red pack and no letters from the school itself? Have they stopped doing them or do they not do it for international students?


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 14, 2020)

KatieeveD said:


> I got my pack in the post with the immigration stuff but it wasn’t the usual pack I’ve seen people get before? Literally just an envelope with visa forms in, no red pack and no letters from the school itself? Have they stopped doing them or do they not do it for international students?


I can only speak for Production, but in past years students have been told that you wouldn’t be receiving a physical version of your acceptance package if your address was outside the United States.


----------



## KatieeveD (Mar 14, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> I can only speak for Production, but in past years students have been told that you wouldn’t be receiving a physical version of your acceptance package if your address was outside the United States.


Oh, thats sad


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 14, 2020)

KatieeveD said:


> Oh, thats sad


It is sad and it makes even less sense if it's simply a cost-cutting measure. If it was an incoming class of a few thousand or even several hundred international students then maybe I'd get it, perhaps it adds up quickly. But a couple dozen at most in our small but WELL-funded programs? For a total cost of maybe $800 or $1k for printing and postage? I'm fortunate to be a domestic student myself, but I just hope this isn't indicative of a different tier of treatment for our international peers going ahead...


----------



## KatieeveD (Mar 15, 2020)

Anyone get any more news this weekend??


----------



## DaVinciNoir (Mar 15, 2020)

KatieeveD said:


> Anyone get any more news this weekend??



Nope. Hoping for a last second game winner at the buzzer but who knows. 

Other sports metaphors here.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 15, 2020)

USC student tests positive! 😲 









						USC student tests positive for coronavirus but appears not to have recently been on campus
					

USC student test positive for coronavirus




					www.latimes.com


----------



## TheCasualReader (Mar 16, 2020)

Any updates for anyone?


----------



## fehab77 (Mar 16, 2020)

TheCasualReader said:


> Any updates for anyone?


I'll call them today and ask what's going on / if they'll be sending out more acceptances since apparently there was only one wave. Hopefully their office is open, but I doubt so because of the coronavirus.


----------



## tannisroot (Mar 16, 2020)

Hey all, hope you are staying safe out there! I'm new to the forum but was accepted to USC MFA Screenwriting a few weeks back. Best of luck to you all.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 16, 2020)

tannisroot said:


> Hey all, hope you are staying safe out there! I'm new to the forum but was accepted to USC MFA Screenwriting a few weeks back. Best of luck to you all.


Welcome and congrats! Be sure to add your application to the tracker. 






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## JADEL (Mar 16, 2020)

fehab77 said:


> I'll call them today and ask what's going on / if they'll be sending out more acceptances since apparently there was only one wave. Hopefully their office is open, but I doubt so because of the coronavirus.


How's your call going? 😳


----------



## fehab77 (Mar 16, 2020)

JADELIN said:


> How's your call going? 😳


As expected, the admissions office is closed. I'll try emailing and let everyone know what they say. I'm surprised since acceptances only came out in one wave instead of multiple like USC did last year.


----------



## JADEL (Mar 16, 2020)

I can't convince myself anymore. 😂 I don't know what's in it for them if they don't send out the rest of the acceptances under these circumstances... So...


----------



## JohnNorton (Mar 17, 2020)

Still waiting to hear anything myself.  I have commitment dates fast approaching for programs I was accepted to, so I'm hoping the rest of their decisions get sent out soon.


----------



## fehab77 (Mar 17, 2020)

I just sent them an e-mail regarding whether or not decisions have come to a temporary halt because of the coronavirus. . I also asked them if more acceptances are coming out. I'll update y'all when I hear back. Stay safe folks.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 17, 2020)

fehab77 said:


> I just sent them an e-mail regarding whether or not decisions have come to a temporary halt because of the coronavirus. . I also asked them if more acceptances are coming out. I'll update y'all when I hear back. Stay safe folks.


Covid is messing a lot up.

Maybe we can host classes on filmschool.org. ha

Stay safe everyone. I fear the worst is yet to come.


----------



## fehab77 (Mar 17, 2020)

So they emailed me back saying that they'll keep sending out admissions for grad students until April 15th. They didn't clarify if that means more acceptances or only rejections.


----------



## JohnNorton (Mar 17, 2020)

Thanks for checking.  Unfortunately, LMU's commitment date is April 8th...


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 17, 2020)

i’m almost 100000000% certain they sent out all acceptances bc they only send out 32 and a lot of people already got theres and once again not to sound like a broken record but a lotta people don’t post on here if they got in or not so u have to take that into account


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 17, 2020)

also...is it bad that i want to get accepted only to reject their offer...LOL f%$! that school


----------



## JADEL (Mar 17, 2020)

The admissions for grad maybe include "admitted off waitlist"? Ahhhhh I'm so confused... why don't they just tell us directly?!?!?! 😣 "All the acceptances have been sent out" or "only rejections will be sent out" or anything...


----------



## JADEL (Mar 17, 2020)

Ok I think their admissions are mostly for the waitlisted (cuz they mentioned the exact date), and for us, the rejections are coming... I'm ready to reapply. 👍


----------



## Write2Eat (Mar 17, 2020)

Yes, as @dorkydiana said, they admit 32 students. All of the people accepted may not post here and a large selection of the accepted here have raised their hand so there aren't that many slots left anyway. Even if they do 32 accepted and 32 waitlist, the chances all 64 would decline is slim to none by my back of the envelope math written with a pencil after I licked the lead tip. 

Let's turn our attention to tightening up our writing/scenes/scripts and reapplying next year.


----------



## itsallhappening (Mar 18, 2020)

JADELIN said:


> The admissions for grad maybe include "admitted off waitlist"? Ahhhhh I'm so confused... why don't they just tell us directly?!?!?! 😣 "All the acceptances have been sent out" or "only rejections will be sent out" or anything...



Per the waitlist, that's open until August in case anyone changes their mind, so no guarantees that they'll know you're off the waitlist by April.


----------



## DaVinciNoir (Mar 18, 2020)

Friend and classmate of mine just told me she got waitlisted today. Take that for what it’s worth regarding how many more notifications are going out pre-rejection. 👍🏿


----------



## JADEL (Mar 18, 2020)

DaVinciNoir said:


> Friend and classmate of mine just told me she got waitlisted today. Take that for what it’s worth regarding how many more notifications are going out pre-rejection. 👍🏿


Screenwriting? That's awesome!!😉


----------



## DaVinciNoir (Mar 19, 2020)

JADELIN said:


> Screenwriting? That's awesome!!😉



Yes, screenwriting. She and I applied for the same four schools together: LMU, USC, UCLA, and NYU. So far she has gotten into NYU and LMU and waitlisted for USC. It's her building, I'm just paying rent.


----------



## j18 (Mar 20, 2020)

Guys, I got a scholarship! I feel super grateful, but even with the scholarship, as an international student, it's impossible for me to afford it 
I'm going to study my options, do you know if it's possible to keep my spot for next year? Have you ever heard of someone who has done that? I wish I could make a loan and go, but as a Brazilian, it's impossible to make that big of a loan without a co-signer. Still, it's a huge validation, and I feel very blessed... Worst case scenario, I'll try to get a Fulbright scholarship and reapply. Maybe the stars will align and I'll get accepted again ❤


----------



## sarahkwUT (Mar 20, 2020)

j18 said:


> Guys, I got a scholarship! I feel super grateful, but even with the scholarship, as an international student, it's impossible for me to afford it
> I'm going to study my options, do you know if it's possible to keep my spot for next year? Have you ever heard of someone who has done that? I wish I could make a loan and go, but as a Brazilian, it's impossible to make that big of a loan without a co-signer. Still, it's a huge validation, and I feel very blessed... Worst case scenario, I'll try to get a Fulbright scholarship and reapply. Maybe the stars will align and I'll get accepted again ❤



Big congratulations!!


----------



## KatieeveD (Mar 21, 2020)

j18 said:


> Guys, I got a scholarship! I feel super grateful, but even with the scholarship, as an international student, it's impossible for me to afford it
> I'm going to study my options, do you know if it's possible to keep my spot for next year? Have you ever heard of someone who has done that? I wish I could make a loan and go, but as a Brazilian, it's impossible to make that big of a loan without a co-signer. Still, it's a huge validation, and I feel very blessed... Worst case scenario, I'll try to get a Fulbright scholarship and reapply. Maybe the stars will align and I'll get accepted again ❤


Congratulations!! How did you find out? Did they email you?


----------



## j18 (Mar 21, 2020)

KatieeveD said:


> Congratulations!! How did you find out? Did they email you?


Yes! I received an email yesterday ❤ I really don't know what to do... I feel honored, and I don't want to disappoint them (maybe I'm weird lol), but I can only borrow 50k without a co-signer. I'll give them a call on Monday and explain my situation. If I could make a loan that big, I would totally do it. I hope I can keep my spot for next year, so I can have some time to figure things out. Hopefully the best will happen and I'll find a way 🙏


----------



## beejee (Mar 25, 2020)

Hey guys! Just a sad lurker over here - I've heard nothing from USC either way. I'm assuming it's a rejection, but has anybody else heard anything? Trying to decide if I should just reach out now to get the final decision or wait until the 31st.


----------



## JohnNorton (Mar 25, 2020)

Still waiting as well.  I'm planning on officially accepting LMU's offer.


----------



## Jalenyj (Mar 25, 2020)

So the Chair for screenwriting called me just to check in etc. He explained some of the process, as far as acceptances go although it's info we've  already heard. My main concern while on the line was scholarships (which he said waiting for the virtual admitted students day would be far more helpful to answering my specific questions about money etc.) However in regards to acceptances he did say the ball has been a bit dropped this year esp. given the recent covid circumstances. It sounds to me-for those of you still holding out-that there is a good chance a few more acceptances will go out, but don't quote me on that. Although to be quite frank, unless your ultra rich the scholarship situation should probably be a bit more concerning.


----------



## Jalenyj (Mar 25, 2020)

j18 said:


> Yes! I received an email yesterday ❤ I really don't know what to do... I feel honored, and I don't want to disappoint them (maybe I'm weird lol), but I can only borrow 50k without a co-signer. I'll give them a call on Monday and explain my situation. If I could make a loan that big, I would totally do it. I hope I can keep my spot for next year, so I can have some time to figure things out. Hopefully the best will happen and I'll find a way 🙏


If you don't mind me asking, which scholarship organization was it? Was it one of the ones we could apply for when we turned in our application? Like Shiram or Lucas? Thanks again for the heads up!  E parabens novamente de um brasileiro parcial para outro!


----------



## fugghetabahdit (Mar 25, 2020)

I'm waiting to hear from them, too. I've got Chapman that needs their deposit by Friday. What's going on? Emailed admissions a few hours ago.


----------



## fehab77 (Mar 25, 2020)

beejee said:


> Hey guys! Just a sad lurker over here - I've heard nothing from USC either way. I'm assuming it's a rejection, but has anybody else heard anything? Trying to decide if I should just reach out now to get the final decision or wait until the 31st.


I don't think they're allowed to say if you've been accepted / waitlisted / rejected if you call them. I emailed the writing department and they told me that all decisions - key word "decisions" unspecified - will come out by April 15th. Hope that helps. I haven't heard anything either.


----------



## Georgie Boyy (Mar 25, 2020)

fugghetabahdit said:


> I'm waiting to hear from them, too. I've got Chapman that needs their deposit by Friday. What's going on? Emailed admissions a few hours ago.


You should email Chapman, they gave me an extension to April 15th when I asked for it.


----------



## DaVinciNoir (Mar 25, 2020)

beejee said:


> Hey guys! Just a sad lurker over here - I've heard nothing from USC either way. I'm assuming it's a rejection, but has anybody else heard anything? Trying to decide if I should just reach out now to get the final decision or wait until the 31st.


Also waiting and also believe that at this point, it’s likely a rejection. Still keeping hope alive but I’ve already accepted LMU’s offer. Hopefully USC gives some kind of word before April 8 before I plunk down the $1k deposit at LMU.


----------



## DaVinciNoir (Mar 26, 2020)

Well that was fast. As soon as it turned midnight, I logged in to the You.SC portal and could see my rejection letter.

Am I the first Writing rejection?


----------



## komalestas (Mar 26, 2020)

I just got one too


----------



## heyambshey (Mar 26, 2020)

I also got rejected. Oh well.


----------



## komalestas (Mar 26, 2020)

They were not my top choice tbh, so I’m just going to try to let it go


----------



## heyambshey (Mar 26, 2020)

I got waitlisted for the Stark program so I'm hoping that I'll get accepted but if not I guess I'll apply again maybe even try applying to Michener.


----------



## Write2Eat (Mar 26, 2020)

Rejection letter received.


----------



## LAwriter (Mar 26, 2020)

I got my rejection letter as well.  As time went on I figured this was the case.  Especially after someone received a scholarship.  But I do want to say I'm thankful for everyone that posted on here as it started to prepare me for the inevitable and certainly make things easier.


----------



## bounceback (Mar 26, 2020)

I GOT IN GUYS!!! ACCEPTANCE LETTERS ARE STILL COMING OUT. DONT LOSE HOPE!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 27, 2020)

DaVinciNoir said:


> Well that was fast. As soon as it turned midnight, I logged in to the You.SC portal and could see my rejection letter.
> 
> Am I the first Writing rejection?





komalestas said:


> I just got one too





heyambshey said:


> I also got rejected. Oh well.





Write2Eat said:


> Rejection letter received.





LAwriter said:


> I got my rejection letter as well.  As time went on I figured this was the case.  Especially after someone received a scholarship.  But I do want to say I'm thankful for everyone that posted on here as it started to prepare me for the inevitable and certainly make things easier.


Sorry to hear that guys! You can always reapply! See this interview for more info. They applied 4 times before they got in:














 How to get Into USC Film School: Advice from an Admissions Committee Member


					Considered by many to be the best film school in the world, it’s no wonder why the USC School of Cinematic Arts (SCA) is so sought after by prospective undergraduate and graduate students alike. However, the film school’s prestige can often make the application process particularly stressful and...
				


Svaja Paka
Mar 5, 2020








5.00 star(s)


			6 ratings
		


Comments: 5
Reviews: 4
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


----------



## DaVinciNoir (Mar 27, 2020)

Chris W said:


> Sorry to hear that guys! You can always reapply! See this interview for more info. They applied 4 times before they got in:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe if I decide to go for my PhD in a few years. For now I am just going to accept the offer from LMU, get my MFA and see what happens.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 27, 2020)

DaVinciNoir said:


> Maybe if I decide to go for my PhD in a few years. For now I am just going to accept the offer from LMU, get my MFA and see what happens.



👍  LMU is a good school from what I hear.


----------



## DaVinciNoir (Mar 27, 2020)

Chris W said:


> 👍  LMU is a good school from what I hear.


I have heard the same. Consistently ranked top 10, and the two professors who wrote my recommendation letters both said separately that I will enjoy it and get a lot out of it.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 27, 2020)

My wife went there for a completely different grad degree (education) and enjoyed it.


----------



## ams2020 (Mar 28, 2020)

For rejected folks. In my rejection letter, they said: "The school of arts faculty recommended that you continue to build your portfolio and apply again for a future semester." I'm wondering if they say that to everyone. They probably do but I was just curious because I applied as an undergraduate.


----------



## fehab77 (Mar 28, 2020)

ams2020 said:


> For rejected folks. In my rejection letter, they said: "The school of arts faculty recommended that you continue to build your portfolio and apply again for a future semester." I'm wondering if they say that to everyone. They probably do but I was just curious because I applied as an undergraduate.


Yup. They say that to everyone.


----------



## ams2020 (Mar 28, 2020)

fehab77 said:


> Yup. They say that to everyone.


Yeah I guess that wouldn’t really make sense. I definitely didn’t think it was just to me but perhaps they had two rejection templates.


----------



## TheCasualReader (Mar 28, 2020)

Got my rejection earlier this week. Oh well, maybe 2021 will be kinder than 2020.


----------



## JADEL (Mar 28, 2020)

TheCasualReader said:


> Got my rejection earlier this week. Oh well, maybe 2021 will be kinder than 2020.


It will! 💪💪


----------



## j18 (Mar 30, 2020)

Jalenyj said:


> If you don't mind me asking, which scholarship organization was it? Was it one of the ones we could apply for when we turned in our application? Like Shiram or Lucas? Thanks again for the heads up!  E parabens novamente de um brasileiro parcial para outro!


Eu fiquei super feliz quando li que tu é brasileiro! hahaha Foi a HFPA scholarship, mas mesmo com a bolsa, como aluna internacional eu não consigo fazer um empréstimo pra cobrir os dois anos de estudo  
I'm probably not attending, and now I'm upset because I wanted to have a classmate to speak Portuguese with :\ lol


----------



## afilmcionado (Mar 30, 2020)

j18 said:


> Eu fiquei super feliz quando li que tu é brasileiro! hahaha Foi a HFPA scholarship, mas mesmo com a bolsa, como aluna internacional eu não consigo fazer um empréstimo pra cobrir os dois anos de estudo
> I'm probably not attending, and now I'm upset because I wanted to have a classmate to speak Portuguese with :\ lol



Would you mind talking about how you got the scholarship? Was there a process to apply (I haven't seen one) or did they just notify you out of the blue?

(I don't understand Portuguese btw I just Google translated your post.)


----------



## fugghetabahdit (Mar 31, 2020)

Did you guys get an email saying there was new activity on your USC portal? I just can't seem to find anything anywhere.


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 31, 2020)

fugghetabahdit said:


> Did you guys get an email saying there was new activity on your USC portal? I just can't seem to find anything anywhere.


Did you create a YouSC account? That's the portal they're talking about.


----------



## itsallhappening (Apr 22, 2020)

hi friends - hope you're all doing well. two questions: when did folks have to confirm/decline acceptance for USC? and has anyone from the wait list heard anything?


----------



## addik (Apr 22, 2020)

Hey there! Posting from the production thread...

If it's the same for all program, the last day to confirm one's slot in USC should have been last week (15). No one has heard about getting accepted off the waitlist from the production thread though, so there may be delays from USC's end.


----------



## itsallhappening (Apr 22, 2020)

addik said:


> Hey there! Posting from the production thread...
> 
> If it's the same for all program, the last day to confirm one's slot in USC should have been last week (15). No one has heard about getting accepted off the waitlist from the production thread though, so there may be delays from USC's end.



Good to know - thank you!


----------



## Nesiss (Apr 22, 2020)

Hey guys! Just got an email from USC a few seconds ago saying I was accepted off the waitlist. I'm super grateful and excited! I'm a little nervous though because on the email it says I have to accept the offer by May 6th but I still have no idea how much financial aid I'd be able to receive. How long after acceptance until I find out roughly? 

Thanks again so much to this community, you guys have really helped out these past months haha


----------



## sguilford (Apr 22, 2020)

Nesiss said:


> Hey guys! Just got an email from USC a few seconds ago saying I was accepted off the waitlist. I'm super grateful and excited! I'm a little nervous though because on the email it says I have to accept the offer by May 6th but I still have no idea how much financial aid I'd be able to receive. How long after acceptance until I find out roughly?
> 
> Thanks again so much to this community, you guys have really helped out these past months haha


Congrats!!! I hope they let you know about financial aid asap too. Does the possibility of fall being online change my decision too? For me I think it definitely would but I was waitlisted for production and that's obviously a very hands-on program.

Also, does anyone know what the deal is if you dont accept admission to the fall from the waitlist? Do you still get an offer of admission for spring?


----------



## truffleshuffle (Apr 22, 2020)

sguilford said:


> Congrats!!! I hope they let you know about financial aid asap too. Does the possibility of fall being online change my decision too? For me I think it definitely would but I was waitlisted for production and that's obviously a very hands-on program.
> 
> Also, does anyone know what the deal is if you dont accept admission to the fall from the waitlist? Do you still get an offer of admission for spring?


In normal times, once you refuse Fall admission you'd have to reapply for Spring with the next applicant pool. That's still their policy as of now, as they stated they wouldn't grant deferred admission (I think I remember someone asking about it during Admitted Students Day?), and that's essentially what it would amount to if you could turn down the Fall and keep the Spring offer. But many things are still in flux and they're trying to figure out contingencies for Fall, so who knows if they'll shift their position on that or not?


----------



## Chris W (May 4, 2020)

You guys may find this article interesting if you haven't seen it yet:














 Film School during COVID-19


					I hope everyone is doing well and staying safe during this uncertain time. This article today is going to be a little different from the norm! Chris had the wonderful idea of writing up a little something about how different film schools are handling the COVID-19.

I jumped on board immediately...
				


Kira
May 1, 2020
Category: Life at Film School


----------



## arigold8 (Feb 15, 2021)

Hi everyone! I am a current applicant for the Fall of 2021, and as someone that is anxiously awaiting any news I was wondering if the YouSC portal shut down for any of you before decisions were released? I know it's a little early, but the portal seemed to be down yesterday and today and I'm wondering if that's any indication!


----------

